# Funcom vor dem Aus? Funcom Aktie fällt ins Bodenlose



## soefsn (16. September 2008)

Das der MMOG Entwickler Funcom mit Age of Conan weit ab vom erhofften großen Erfolg liegt, dürfte mittlerweilen allen bekannt sein. Zuviele Bugs im Spiel, zu große Contentlöcher und ein fehlendes PvP System treiben die Spieler aus dem Spiel. 

Den Investoren dürfte das langsam auch aufgefallen sein. Heute erreichte die Aktie ein Rekordtief auf dem schlappen Wert von 9,30. Kurz vor Release stand die Aktie noch bei 54. Das Dark Age of Conan hat begonnen.

( Quelle: Yahoo Finance )

Sie haben es fast nicht anders verdient.


----------



## T0ff (16. September 2008)

Ich finde es schon schade. Ich habe es 2 Monate gespielt und in den 2 Montaten hat es schon spass gemacht, dann wurde ich 80 und nach 2 Tagen war dann auch die Luft raus...

Das Spiel hat potenzial, da ich vorallem das Kampfsystem gelungen finde, es macht spass und ist innovativ.

Die Bugs haben mich nicht wirklich gestört. 

Ich habe mich beim Kauf eigentlich nicht ausgiebig über AoC informiert und war dann erstmal extrem enttäuscht das alles instanziert war... Darüber konnte ich aber nach paar tagen drüber wegsehen. Wär das PvP Update früher gekommen hätte ich warscheinlich erst garnicht aufgehört ( Wenn es mir gefallen hätte )


----------



## turrican (16. September 2008)

wenn die aktie bei 10 cent steht kauf ich paar als klopapier


----------



## taribar (16. September 2008)

Mh eigentlich schade für das spiel das eigentlich potenzial hatte aber zu wenig zeit es richtig zu programmieren!
Ich sag nur f...  Mangager die nur Dollars sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. September 2008)

http://www.zeit.de/dpa/2008/9/16/HAUPTGESC...-2_18955686.xml

Zeitgeschehen beachten ist gerade was die Finanzmärkte angeht imminent wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taribar (16. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> http://www.zeit.de/dpa/2008/9/16/HAUPTGESC...-2_18955686.xml
> 
> Zeitgeschehen beachten ist gerade was die Finanzmärkte angeht imminent wichtig
> 
> ...





Bin mir jetzt net sicher weil ich es net so verfolgt habe , aber hat die krise net mit der immobilienkrise was zu tun?


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. September 2008)

Das ist soweit egal, wenn über ein Paar Ecken da Kapital drinsteckt... mit gefangen, mit gehangen. Völlig vom Tisch fegen möchte ich den Unmut der Investoren natürlich nicht, gerade wenn man sich das generelle Feedback im Internet so ansieht. Aber ich denke, es hat eher mit der allgemeinen Krisenstimmung zu tun, die Aktie von TakeTwo (Publisher) ist auch gerade auf Talfahrt.


----------



## taribar (16. September 2008)

Wenn da nix böses auf uns zu kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (16. September 2008)

ja es hat was mit der Finanzkrise bestimmt auch was zu tun, weil bei den Aktiengeschäften, is halt viel Spekulation dabei, und wenn ein Teil sinkt( vorallem beim Bankensektor), sinkt der Rest gleich mit, weil die Banken eben Geldgeber sind und jede firma mit ihnen zu tun hat und somit in irgendeinerweiße mit drin hängt.=> Alle Aktienkurse sinken, weil die Aktionäre Angst haben es könnte sich auf andere Firmen auswirken.
aber ich denke das der Flop AOC durchaus einen teil dazu beiträgt, weil wenn AOC ein erfolg wäre, gäbs ne gute geldquelle und somit wäre mehr Sicherheit beim Unternehmen da, dass wiederum den Absturz abgemildert hätte.Aber ich denke dennoch der Hauptteil macht der Flop dieses Spiels aus, wodurch jetzt eben die Aktionäre keine gute Zukunft in dem Unternehmen sehen und verkaufen=> Kursfall

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. September 2008)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.



Kein Grund zur Korrektur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solick (17. September 2008)

zuviele ich denke und halts und zu wenig Hintergrundwissen...

In der sogenannten Sub-Prime-Krise wurden hauptsächlich Immobilienkredite mit zweifelhafter Bonität in komplexe Finanzmarktprodukte gepackt und weiter gehandelt, sodaß die meisten Invenstoren am Schluss nicht mehr wussten, in was sie da eigentlich invenstierten. Als dann die Preise für Immobilien in den USA sanken, konnten immer mehr ihre Kredite dort nicht mehr tilgen, wodurch diese platzten und von den Banken teilweise abgeschrieben werden mussten, wodurch diese komplexen Produkte an Wert verloren. Da die überbezahlten Investmentbanker aber keine Ahnung hatten, worin sie eigentlich investiert hatten, hatten viele Investoren aufgeblähte Bilanzen, die nun korrigiert werden mussten, was zu einem kaskadierenden Effekt führte. In Folge dessen wurde Liquidität am Finanzmarkt knapp und damit teurer, somit neue Kredite teurer. 

Funcom hat einen Return on Invest (ROI) versprochen, den sie offensichtlich nicht halten können, daher steigen die Investoren Stück für Stück aus. Die Finanzkrise ist hier nur Nebenschauplatz und hat nicht wirklich was mit den Problemen von Funcom zu tun.

Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Juskwe (17. September 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> Mh eigentlich schade für das spiel das eigentlich potenzial hatte aber zu wenig zeit es richtig zu programmieren!
> Ich sag nur f...  Mangager die nur Dollars sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mjoa, es ist keine Schande ein MMOG mit massig Bugs rauszubringen, auch fehlender Content ist am 1. tag nicht so schlimm (wenns nicht die ersten levelbereiche betrifft)
aber Funcom hat sich mit ihrem scheiß Support, ihre lausigen Informations und patchpolitik selber das Genick gebrochen.
N'kollege arbeitet bei Eidos (publisher wie ihr wisst, und was der erzählt ist übel, wenn der Vermarktungschef Funcom um informationen bittet (eignetlich sollten Publisher ja automatisch auf dem laufenden gehalten werden), dann bekommt der einfach keine Antwort.
Zudem mussten sie ja unbedingt versuchen die Gametime-karten zu unterbinden, sprich pro 100 games kriegt der Publisher nur 10 gametimecards (oder sogar noch weniger). weil Eidos an den mehr verdient als an dem online-einzugsverfahren, und Funcom daher die nutzer zu dem einzugsverfahren bzw. kreditkarte zwingen will.
Also wer sieht hier nur Dollars ???

Glaub Eidos hat AoC schon längst abgeschrieben, die haben ihren Gewinn gemacht, allein durch die hohen Verkaufszahlen und durch die bis jetzt aus den montl. Gebühren resultierenden einnahmen (provision),
sicher hätten sie gerne noch mehr verdient, längere Abos und evtll ein Addon, aber ich schätze nicht dass die noch weiter in Funcom investieren, der zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## Thjorwin (17. September 2008)

Was passiert eigentlich dann mit den Spielen? Ab auf den Müll? Oder private Server aufmachen?


----------



## Knurrbauch (17. September 2008)

Das kann man zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. Codemasters beispielsweise bedient die MMOs Archlord und RF Online als Free2Play Modelle, beide haben vorher auch monatliche Gebühren gekostet. Für den Müll waren diese beiden Games nach ihrem quasi-Bankrott glücklicherweise nicht. 

Ich könnte mir bei drastisch sinkenen Userzahlen Serverzusammenlegungen vorstelllen (28 EU-Server für AoC? Kann ja wohl nicht deren Ernst sein!) und wenn diese auch bald so leer sind, dass sich die Betriebskosten nicht mehr aus dem Gewinn der Abonnements tragen lassen wird eben abgeschaltet. Was danach kommt - siehe Ryzom - steht in den Sternen. Ich prophezeie Age of Conan allerdings, da es einfach ein Nischenprodukt ist, weniger Durchhaltevermögen (bei gleicher Leistung wie sie momentan gegeben ist) als Dungeons & Dragons Online oder Vanguard.


----------



## soefsn (17. September 2008)

Thjorwin schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich dann mit den Spielen? Ab auf den Müll? Oder private Server aufmachen?



Ich denke soweit wird es erstmal nicht kommen. Sollte Funcom wirklich eines Tages ihre Türen dank Conan schliessen dürfen, dann gehe ich mal davon aus das Sony oder andere Firmen die Lizenz gerne übernehmen und AOC weiterenwtickeln. Aber noch gibt es Funcom. Nur sollten die Spieler nicht mehr zuviel Hoffnung in das Produkt AOC stecken!. Und das AOC jemals ein Add-on bekommen wird glaube ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## etmundi (17. September 2008)

Sorry für OT

Aber gibt es was neues in Sachen AoC für die Xbox?

Müßte doch auch irgendwann kommen.


----------



## soefsn (17. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Sorry für OT
> 
> Aber gibt es was neues in Sachen AoC für die Xbox?
> 
> Müßte doch auch irgendwann kommen.



Wenn das bei den Aussichten überhaupt noch kommt.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. September 2008)

Wäre ich FunCom, hätte ich mit AoC bis 2009 gewartet, bis die Leute schonwieder langsam von WAR und WotLK satt werden und bis dahin fleissig weiter entwickelt. So bis März / April 2009. Dann hätten sie wohl einen besseren Start haben können.


----------



## gismo1voss (17. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> wenn die aktie bei 10 cent steht kauf ich paar als klopapier



Ich kaufe direkt eine ganze packung^^


----------



## Dentus (17. September 2008)

Komisch das durch die Vorkommnisse am Finanzmarkt, alle Aktienkurse in den Keller gerutscht sind.

Interessant wird es nur, wenn die Funcom Aktie auf dem Kurs bleibt :-)


----------



## Wismerhill123 (17. September 2008)

Schaut Euch mal das an: Die ersten Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff. 16 Jahre war der Typ da...und jetzt geht er plötzlich, weil er neue Horizonte sucht?
Die FC Aktie ist mittlerweile noch tiefer unten. Die Bude explodiert...

Funcom appoints new Producer and Game Director for Age of Conan
Funcom announce that Craig Morrison has been appointed as the new Producer and Game Director for Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures.

Durham, USA – September 17, 2008 – Funcom announce that Craig Morrison has been appointed as the new Producer and Game Director for Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures. Craig Morrison has served as the Producer and Game Director on Anarchy Online for several years, as well as working as the Funcom Community Manager prior to that. Funcom believes he is the perfect candidate to take Age of Conan to the next level. Mr. Morrison will replace former Producer and Game Director Gaute Godager.  



Prior to starting at Funcom in 2004, Craig Morrison worked as an Operations Executive at the Telegraph group, the respected UK newspaper, taking care of operational aspects related to IT and Customer Service. Due to his passion for MMO games he simultaneously worked as an Associate Editor at IGN’s Vault Network, managing dedicated websites for several MMO games. He has extensive experience in managing various sized teams and complex projects across large media based environments. He has also played, written about, managed, produced and directed MMO games for over a decade by now. With his passion and unique skill-set he brings proven MMO experience to his new position, and during his years as Producer on Anarchy Online he has shown a unique ability to tailor development according to the needs and requirements of the players.



“Taking on the position as Producer and Game Director on Age of Conan is a great challenge but also one I welcome. I have a clear conviction I can lead the further development in a good way, evolving Age of Conan into something even better. My main priority now is therefore to listen to, and act on, player concerns, while ensuring we add additional great content to the game,” said Craig Morrison. “At heart I will always be a gamer, and the coming changes and additions to Conan will always be done with the gamers in mind. Together I am certain we will shape an amazing future for Age of Conan.”



Former Producer and Game Director Gaute Godager has chosen to resign from Funcom after working on Age of Conan since the initial conception, and he leaves the company after 16 years. Godager was one of the original founders of Funcom, and leaves a large legacy, having contributed to making Funcom the largest MMO company in Europe. “I have done my very best making this fabulous game, but I have concluded there are elements which I am dissatisfied with. I have decided to act on this, and as a result I have chosen to leave Funcom. It is time to get new, fresh eyes on Age of Conan, and I wholeheartedly support the appointment of Craig. I have had a fantastic time these last 16 years, and I am very proud of the many things Funcom has achieved. Funcom and Conan will always be a big part of me, but as I now look to new ventures outside the gaming industry I am certain Age of Conan’s future is in the best of hands.”


----------



## taribar (17. September 2008)

ähm kann das einer mal pls übersetzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kaleb- (17. September 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> ähm kann das einer mal pls übersetzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da FC keine Große Zukunft mehr in AOC sieht und daher nur mit minimalen Finanziellen Mitteln den Betrieb aufrechterhält  und  Gaute Godager mit der Abzocker Politik gegenüber dem Kunden von FC im allgemeinen nicht mehr zufrieden war ist er gegangen.


----------



## German Psycho (17. September 2008)

google kann übersetzen:

Funcom ernennt neuen Producer und Game Director für Age of Conan
Funcom bekannt, dass Craig Morrison ernannt worden ist, wie der neue Produzent und Game Director für Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures.

Durham, USA - September 17, 2008 - Funcom bekannt, dass Craig Morrison ernannt worden ist, wie der neue Produzent und Game Director für Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures. Craig Morrison hat als Produzent und Regisseur in Game Anarchy Online seit einigen Jahren, ebenso wie die als Funcom Community Manager vor. Funcom ist der Ansicht, er ist der perfekte Kandidat, um Age of Conan auf die nächste Ebene. Mr. Morrison ersetzen wird und ehemaliger Produzent Game Director Gaute Godager.

Vor Beginn an Funcom im Jahr 2004, Craig Morrison arbeitete als Vorstand Operations bei der Telegraph-Gruppe, der angesehene britische Zeitung, die Pflege der operationellen Aspekte im Zusammenhang mit IT und Customer Service. Durch seine Leidenschaft für MMO-Spiele gleichzeitig arbeitete er als Associate Editor auf IGN's Vault Network, Verwaltung gewidmet mehrere Websites für MMO-Spiele. Er verfügt über umfassende Erfahrung im Management großer verschiedenen Teams und komplexe Projekte in großen Medien-basierte Umgebungen. Er hat auch gespielt, geschrieben, verwaltet, produziert und richtet sich MMO-Spiele für über ein Jahrzehnt von jetzt an. Mit seiner Leidenschaft und einzigartigen Fähigkeiten-er Set bringt MMO bewährten Erfahrungen an seine neue Position, und während seiner Jahre als Produzent in Anarchy Online er hat gezeigt, eine einzigartige Fähigkeit zur Entwicklung individuell nach den Bedürfnissen und Anforderungen der Spieler.

"Da über die Position als Produzent und Regisseur in Spiel Age of Conan ist eine große Herausforderung, sondern auch ein begrüße ich. Ich habe einen klaren Überzeugung, ich kann dazu führen, dass der Weiterentwicklung in einem guten Weg, sich entwickelnde Age of Conan in etwas noch besser. Mein Hauptanliegen ist es jetzt zu hören, und zu handeln, Spieler betrifft, wobei wir großen zusätzliche Inhalte zum Spiel ", sagte Craig Morrison. "Am Herzen werde ich immer ein Gamer, und die kommenden Änderungen und Ergänzungen zu Conan wird stets mit dem Spieler im Auge behalten. Zusammen Ich bin sicher, wir werden eine erstaunliche Form Zukunft für Age of Conan. "

Ehemalige Produzent und Game Director Gaute Godager hat sich zum Rücktritt von Funcom nach der Arbeit an Age of Conan seit der ursprünglichen Konzeption, und er verlässt das Unternehmen nach 16 Jahren. Godager war einer der ursprünglichen Gründer von Funcom und hinterlässt einen großen Vermächtnis, mit dazu beigetragen, dass Funcom das größte MMO in Europa. "Ich habe mein Bestes, diese fabelhafte Spiel, aber ich habe dem Schluss, es gibt Elemente, die ich bin unzufrieden mit. Ich habe mich entschlossen zu handeln, und als Ergebnis Ich habe mich entschieden zu verlassen Funcom. Es ist an der Zeit, um neue, frische Augen in Age of Conan, und ich unterstütze voll und ganz die Ernennung von Craig. Ich hatte eine fantastische Zeit in den letzten 16 Jahren, und ich bin sehr stolz auf die vielen Dinge Funcom erreicht hat. Funcom und Conan wird immer ein großer Teil von mir, aber wie ich nun zu neuen Unternehmungen außerhalb der Gaming-Industrie Ich bin sicher, Age of Conan Zukunft ist in den besten Händen. "


----------



## palma (17. September 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> da FC keine Große Zukunft mehr in AOC sieht und daher nur mit minimalen Finanziellen Mitteln den Betrieb aufrechterhält  und  Gaute Godager mit der Abzocker Politik gegenüber dem Kunden von FC im allgemeinen nicht mehr zufrieden war ist er gegangen.



Man könnte es aber auch so sehen, dass Gaute den Karren vor die Wand gefahren hat und man sich jetzt entschieden hat ihn vor die Tür zu setzen, weil er nicht fähig war das Ganze zu leiten. Klingt für mich logischer als dass er auf einmal nach 16 Jahren geht. Ich mein er hat den Laden mit gegründet und konnte die Philosophie und viele andere Dinge des Unternehmens mit bestimmen.


----------



## Amorelian (17. September 2008)

Ich würde es eher so sehen, dass Gaute Jahre lang sein Herzblut für Conan gegeben hat und nun keine Lust mehr auf die Spiele Industrie hat, da der erhoffte Erfolg ausgeblieben ist . 
Und das kann ich gut verstehen, es gibt sicherlich wesentlich stressfreiere Branchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## bullybaer (17. September 2008)

Hab grad mal das AoC-Forum bischen durchstöbert. Auch da ist mittlerweile recht wenig los, soweit ich das aus meiner Sicht beurteilen kann. 

Der Release von WAR wird AoC noch weiter zusetzen. So langsam wirds eng für AoC. Im November droht mit WotLK der nächste Nackenschlag


----------



## Amorelian (17. September 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Hab grad mal das AoC-Forum bischen durchstöbert. Auch da ist mittlerweile recht wenig los, soweit ich das aus meiner Sicht beurteilen kann.
> 
> Der Release von WAR wird AoC noch weiter zusetzen. So langsam wirds eng für AoC. Im November droht mit WotLK der nächste Nackenschlag



Die meisten haben vorher schon mit AoC aufgehört, gestern Abend war es auf Asgard genau so voll wie immer in den letzten zwei bis drei Wochen.
Es sind zwar nicht mehr so viele Instanzen offen, aber der Server wirkt immer noch sehr belebt.


----------



## bullybaer (17. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Die meisten haben vorher schon mit AoC aufgehört, gestern Abend war es auf Asgard genau so voll wie immer in den letzten zwei bis drei Wochen.
> Es sind zwar nicht mehr so viele Instanzen offen, aber der Server wirkt immer noch sehr belebt.



Werde heute abend mal wieder nach einiger Zeit auf Aries vorbeischauen und schauen was noch so los ist.


----------



## xonorg (17. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Sie haben es fast nicht anders verdient.




Hi,

das ist imemr so leicht dahergesagt. "Sie haben es nicht anderes verdient". Das Problem an solch einer Aussage ist, das die leute, die es nun wirklich "nicht anders verdient hätten" keinerlei Schaden davontragen. Die Leute die mit Herzblut an dem Projekt gearbeitet haben, die sitzen am Ende auf der Straße. Die die es verbockt haben niemals. 

Eher müsstest Du sagen: den raffgieregen und möchtegern Managern soll der *piep* abfrieren. 

cu 
 xonorg


----------



## taribar (17. September 2008)

danke für die übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (17. September 2008)

Ach herrje Age of Conan ist schon viel zu weit entwickelt und hat viel zu viel Potential dafür das es einfach so von heute auf morgen an die Wand gefahren werden kann.
Im bessten Fall kommt ein Investor, liefert die zu Release versprochenen Inhalte in nem bezahl Addon hinterher.
Das Spiel nennt sich dan World of Age of Conan, oder Conanhammer Online. Und wird ein rießen Erfolg.

Age of Conan ist wirklich ein Spiel das wirklich grandios werden kann. Age of Conan hätte ein Meilenstein werden können, leider wurde es von vielen WoW Kiddies schlechter gemacht als es eigendlich war. Und die Updates bleiben aus, es kommen Patches die 0 geändert haben, und der wirklich vielversprechende PvP Inhalt kommt auch nicht.

*Alleine das System Gildenburgen/Gildenkriege darf man einfach nicht so wegschmeißen.* Schön Allianzen aufbauen und in die Schlacht ziehen, und nicht mehr mit eingebildeten Elfen in die Schlacht ziehen zu müssen.


----------



## Steve Coal (17. September 2008)

xonorg schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist imemr so leicht dahergesagt. "Sie haben es nicht anderes verdient". Das Problem an solch einer Aussage ist, das die leute, die es nun wirklich "nicht anders verdient hätten" keinerlei Schaden davontragen. Die Leute die mit Herzblut an dem Projekt gearbeitet haben, die sitzen am Ende auf der Straße. Die die es verbockt haben niemals.
> 
> ...



In der Tat eine Tatsache dass es am schlimmsten meist die trifft die doch eher wenig an der Misäre schuld sind.

Wobei a propos "Schuld"....
Irgendwie müssen wir Gamer uns da auch mal selbst an der Nase fassen.
Letztenendes ist ein großes Problem dieses Spiel zwischen Marketing und den Konsumenten selbst.
Ein neues Spiel, in diesem Fall MMO kommt raus. Damit die Spieler sich dafür interessieren müssen die üblichen lächerlichen marketing-Sprüche rausgehaut werden wie "Wir sind besser als alles andere....", "Das wirds das beste.....", "Alles anders....."
Wird nicht mit so einer übertriebenen Werbung gearbeitet findet das Spiel zu wenig Beachtung.
Dann kommt das Spiel raus und obwohl wir es alle eigentlich besser wissen sollten hält das Spiel natürlich nicht das was es verspricht. Kann es auch gar nicht. Und obwohl die Konsumenten selber schuld sind an der Marketing-Strategie bemängeln sie nun genau das, daß die "versprochenen" Dinge nicht so eingetreten sind.
Irgendwie also ein geiwisser Teufelskreis. War aber sehr gut bei Hellgate London und bei AOC zu beobachten. Genauso bei WAR wobei da das "Ende" noch aussteht.
Das ist natürlich nur ein Teil des gesamten Problems, aber es ist einer an dem wir (mit "wir" meine ich allgemein die Spielekonsumenten) beteiligt sind!


----------



## OldboyX (17. September 2008)

@ Steve Coal

das stimmt so einfach nicht.

Bisher hat kaum ein MMO versucht ehrliches marketing zu betreiben und niemand kann daher beurteilen, dass das nicht klappen würde. Ich spiele derzeit Warhammer und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Klar sind gewisse marketing-Sprüche an der Grenze (20 einzigartige Karrieren.... nicht wirklich) aber es hält im Kern all das, was es verspricht (pvp ab Rang 1, etc.). Doch grad AoC und Vanguard sind Beispiele für grenzenloses Lügen, da Content der auf der Box abgebildet oder aufgedruckt ist, im Spiel einfach nicht enthalten war (Directx 10, Flugmounts, respektive) und unabhängig davon, ob die Spiele per se nun schlecht, gut, unfertig, verbuggt etc. sind kann man so etwas als Firma einfach nicht bringen, egal in welcher Branche. So etwas verzeihen Kunden bei keinem Produkt und die Folge von solch schlechter Informationspolitik ist, dass die Mehrheit der Kunden eine "agressivere" Haltung annimmt, alles genauer unter die Lupe nimmt und viel kritischer mit anderen Mängeln umgeht bzw. keine Toleranz mehr für sonst irgendwas aufbringen kann.

Siehe GOA - WAR EU open beta... das war ein Desaster, aber jetzt haben sie es zugegeben, den leuten 7 Tage gratis Spielzeit geschenkt und schon sieht die ganze Welt anders aus. Bin selbst davon betroffen und muss sagen, dass die Sache damit verziehen ist und es sich GOA bei mir auch wieder leisten kann einen weiteren Bock zu schießen, wenn sie angemessen damit umgehen.

Perfektion und Unfehlbarkeit sind unmöglich und das verlangt auch keiner. Ehrlichkeit hingegen ist sehr einfach und Kunden haben ein Recht darauf.


----------



## Lizard King (17. September 2008)

Wer PVP/RVR will zockt WAR oder Guild Wars wer PVE will zockt LOTRO und wer das beste MMO und von allem etwas will bleibt Blizzard treu.

AOC war NUR ganz nett anzusehen, aber ein paar hoch aufgelöste Texturen täuschen zumindest die alten Hasen nicht über ein grotten Spiel hinweg.
FunCom gehört von jedem Seriösen Spiele Magazin (online wie print) öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt, dafür das es die Kunden mit seinem Stück beta Software so dreisst belogen und ausgenommen hat, aber wo gibt es schon ein seriöses Spiele Magazin?

...Vanguard, Hellgate, AOC... whos next?


----------



## La Saint (17. September 2008)

Wismerhill123 schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal das an: Die ersten Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff. 16 Jahre war der Typ da...und jetzt geht er plötzlich, weil er neue Horizonte sucht? Die FC Aktie ist mittlerweile noch tiefer unten. Die Bude explodiert...



Vielleicht sollte man noch erwähnen, das uns Gaute, wie die Kölnerin zu sagen pflegt, vor seinem Abgang noch einen Abstoß hatte. Er hatte vor der Ankündigung seines "Rücktritts" noch schnell seine Funcom-Aktien abgestoßen. 

An dieser Geschichte mit den pelzigen Vierbeinern und dem sinkenden Schiff scheint etwas dran zu sein.

Ich wünschte, ich könnte noch im offiziellen Forum posten. Eine kleine Anfrage bei dem Foren-Reinigungsteam würde wirklich Spass machen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## spectrumizer (17. September 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> ... und wer das beste MMO und von allem etwas will bleibt Blizzard treu.


I lol'd. WoW ist zwar super, aber das "beste" ist es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Slaargh (17. September 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Wer PVP/RVR will zockt WAR oder Guild Wars wer PVE will zockt LOTRO und wer das beste MMO und von allem etwas will bleibt Blizzard treu.
> 
> AOC war NUR ganz nett anzusehen, aber ein paar hoch aufgelöste Texturen täuschen zumindest die alten Hasen nicht über ein grotten Spiel hinweg.
> FunCom gehört von jedem Seriösen Spiele Magazin (online wie print) öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt, dafür das es die Kunden mit seinem Stück beta Software so dreisst belogen und ausgenommen hat, aber wo gibt es schon ein seriöses Spiele Magazin?
> ...



Und wer wirklich lachen will muss sich mal Lizard Kings restliche Beiträge zu Gemüte führen. Da hat man auch von allem etwas, nur Intelligentes fehlt. Der König der Fanboys wettert gegen alles und jeden, ausser natürlich gegen WoW, weil das ist unantastbar. Der einzige, der öffentlich an den Pranger gehört bist Du mit deinen Aussagen hier. Bei Lizard King hat man das Gefühl er sei verbuggter als Gothic 3 am Erscheinungstag.


----------



## OldboyX (17. September 2008)

Gemessen an dem einzigen "objektiven"  Standard - dem wirtschaftlichen Erfolg - ist WoW doch wohl das beste. Es  gewinnt somit zumindest eine Kategorie, welche man auch mit Zahlen belegen kann. 
Klar hat jeder ein Recht auf seine Meinung, seinen Geschmack usw. aber man sollte definitiv auch fair genug sein einzugestehen, dass man sich in einer (deutlichen) Minderheit befindet, wenn man als MMO-Spieler WoW nicht als "first choice" hat. Der Kunde wählt und WoW gewinnt diese Wahl, so ist das eben - Demokratie in der Politik und am Markt?

Alles andere (schönere Grafik, tollere quests, bessere raids, geileres PVP usw.) sind schon per se subjektive Kategorien die man nicht überprüfen kann. Will man sie aber überprüfen, so endet man wieder mit der Tatsache, dass die große Mehrheit der Leute, in fast allen Teilkategorien doch wieder WoW als "das beste" MMO wählt. In unserer (westlichen) Welt ist die Meinung der Mehrheit Gesetz (oder sollte zumindest, solange die Demokratie funktioniert).

BTT:

Age of Conan hat zusätzlich noch ein großes Problem. Die PC Version des Spiels kann sich nicht besonders schnell / gut entwickeln, weil zu viele Leute an der X-Box Version basteln.


----------



## rosabuffed (17. September 2008)

Wismerhill123 schrieb:


> Former Producer and Game Director Gaute Godager has chosen to resign from Funcom after working on Age of Conan since the initial conception, and he leaves the company after 16 years.



Oh mann, das ist wirklich übel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Vanitra (17. September 2008)

Juskwe schrieb:


> Zudem mussten sie ja unbedingt versuchen die Gametime-karten zu unterbinden, sprich pro 100 games kriegt der Publisher nur 10 gametimecards (oder sogar noch weniger). weil Eidos an den mehr verdient als an dem online-einzugsverfahren, und Funcom daher die nutzer zu dem einzugsverfahren bzw. kreditkarte zwingen will.


Deine Meinung liegt wohl daran das du dich in dem Fall nicht richtig informiert hast.

Zitat aus dem AO Forum (bezieht sich auf alle FC Spiele)



			
				Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufsende von Digital-Timecards für AO
> 
> Die Zeit ist gekommen da eine Stufe des Betrugs gegenüber echter Transaktionen in Bezug auf den Verkauf von Digital-Timecards erreicht worden ist, aufgrund dessen wir von einer Geschäftsperspektive heraus keinen Sinn mehr darin sehen diesen Service weiterhin anzubieten.
> 
> ...


Nachzulesen hier

Auf deutsch, das System wurde missbraucht und nun hat FC das einzig richtige gemacht und diese Möglichkeit abgeschafft. Es kann also von zwingen und wollen keine Rede sein.
Der Publisher verdient in der Regel eh nur beim Verkauf des Spieles und der Entwickler halt dann an den monatlichen Einnahmen.


----------



## etmundi (17. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> I lol'd. WoW ist zwar super, aber das "beste" ist es sicherlich nicht.



Er hat sich wenigstens getraut, seine Meinung öffentlich zu machen
Was ist denn bestes spiel?


----------



## Alwina (17. September 2008)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem AO Forum (bezieht sich auf alle FC Spiele)
> 
> "Verkaufsende von Digital-Timecards für AO
> 
> ...



Fragt sich nur wie glaubwürdig diese Aussage ist.
Dazu haben sie schon zu oft Mist erzählt


----------



## mumbo-jumbo (17. September 2008)

WoW ist sicher das erfolgreichste MMO. Ich denke aber nicht, weil es das beste ist, sondern weil es das beste Marketing hatte.
Blizzard hatte und hat eine riesige Fangemeinde (zu Recht, da sie immer Qualität geliefert haben), die nur darauf gewartet hat, für ein neues Produkt aktiviert zu werden.

Wenn man die Wahl hat, wählt man das, was einem zur Auswahl angeboten wird. Und das siegt immer der, der am lautesten die Werbetrommel rührt. Allerdings muss auch eine Langzeitmotivation geschaffen werden, und das macht WoW sehr gut. Nur ein gute Start reicht bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Coup de grâce (17. September 2008)

mumbo-jumbo schrieb:


> WoW ist sicher das _*erfolgreichste *_MMO. Ich denke aber nicht, weil es das beste ist, sondern weil es das beste Marketing hatte.



Entschuldige, aber wie oft soll dieser Mist eigentlich noch gepredigt werden? *Erfolgreich *ist am Ende derjenige, dessen Produkt die meisten Menschen von sich überzeugen kann.  Beweis: Funcom hatte für AoC das wohl intensivste Marketing und sich bei der Presse den größtmöglichen Hype der letzten Jahre erkauft, hat aber unterm Strich nur Schrott abgeliefert. Die Quittung kriegen sie gerade.

Und ja, für Millionen Menschen ist und bleibt WoW das beste MMO und dasjenige mit der größten Langzeitmotivation. Niemand bezahlt monatelang für etwas, nur weil es ein so tolles Marketing hatte. Also hört endlich auf, die WoW-Spieler als Werbeopfer-Vollidioten hinzustellen, die nicht wissen, was ihnen Spaß macht, nur weil _euch _das Game nicht gefällt.


----------



## Mayven (17. September 2008)

mumbo-jumbo schrieb:


> WoW ist sicher das erfolgreichste MMO. Ich denke aber nicht, weil es das beste ist, sondern weil es das beste Marketing hatte.
> Blizzard hatte und hat eine riesige Fangemeinde (zu Recht, da sie immer Qualität geliefert haben), die nur darauf gewartet hat, für ein neues Produkt aktiviert zu werden.
> 
> Wenn man die Wahl hat, wählt man das, was einem zur Auswahl angeboten wird. Und das siegt immer der, der am lautesten die Werbetrommel rührt. Allerdings muss auch eine Langzeitmotivation geschaffen werden, und das macht WoW sehr gut. Nur ein gute Start reicht bei weitem nicht.




Es ist nicht nur die Werbetrommel sondern viel mehr die Community die um das SPiel herum gebaut wird.
Und auch die möglichkeiten die man z.B. in der Account verwaltung hat sind einfach nur klasse.


----------



## Virikas (17. September 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber wie oft soll dieser Mist eigentlich noch gepredigt werden? *Erfolgreich *ist am Ende derjenige, dessen Produkt die meisten Menschen von sich überzeugen kann.  Beweis: Funcom hatte für AoC das wohl intensivste Marketing und sich bei der Presse den größtmöglichen Hype der letzten Jahre erkauft, hat aber unterm Strich nur Schrott abgeliefert. Die Quittung kriegen sie gerade.
> 
> Und ja, für Millionen Menschen ist und bleibt WoW das beste MMO und dasjenige mit der größten Langzeitmotivation. Niemand bezahlt monatelang für etwas, nur weil es ein so tolles Marketing hatte. Also hört endlich auf, die WoW-Spieler als Werbeopfer-Vollidioten hinzustellen, die nicht wissen, was ihnen Spaß macht, nur weil _euch _das Game nicht gefällt.


Allerdings ist wohl das "erfolgreichste" auch nicht sofort mit das "beste" gleichzusetzen. 

Ich würde es eher als ein einfach sehr gut abgerundetes und funktionierendes Spiel bezeichnen. Es gewinnt keinen Preis für Originalität, Kreativität, spielerischen Tiefgang oder Story, aber es funktioniert mittlerweile einfach in den meisten Bereichen gut, solide, mehrheitlich fehlerfrei. 

Irgendwie wie ein Big Mac, käumlich die beste Mahlzeit des Planeten, aber erfolgreich...


----------



## reappy (17. September 2008)

Virikas schrieb:


> Allerdings ist wohl das "erfolgreichste" auch nicht sofort mit das "beste" gleichzusetzen.
> 
> Ich würde es eher als ein einfach sehr gut abgerundetes und funktionierendes Spiel bezeichnen. Es gewinnt keinen Preis für Originalität, Kreativität, spielerischen Tiefgang oder Story, aber es funktioniert mittlerweile einfach in den meisten Bereichen gut, solide, mehrheitlich fehlerfrei.
> 
> Irgendwie wie ein Big Mac, käumlich die beste Mahlzeit des Planeten, aber erfolgreich...



Hmmm....

Originalität: 2005 WAr wow nicht nur originäl sondern ein durchbuch.
Kreativität: Hast du dir die gegnd schon mal genauer angesehen, Es gibt Wüste, Steppe, Dschungel, Urwald, usw. usf. Das war 2005 mehr als alle anderen hatten.
Spielerischer Tiefgang: nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger als es andere spiele haben.
Story: Eine der Besten Storys ever. (Subjektiv)

2005 hat WoW neue Maßstäbe gesetzt und deswegen ist WoW erfolgreich!

Mittlerweile hat es ne Veraltete Grafik, nach über 3Jahren kann man es auch keinen übel nehmen wenn ihm das Ruffarmen usw. auf den zeiger geht.

Und der Markt wäre sicherlich reif für neue inovation.

Aber diese neue Inovation hat bisher KEINE andere Firma abgeliefert.
AoC hatte ne hammer Grafik, aber der rest ist zum kotzen.
lodro hat mmn. die BESTE rp gemeinschaft ever, wer rp machen will MUSS lodro spielen, da gibt es keine alternativen.
Wer reinrassiges PvP will sollte Guild Wars spielen (in Zukunft evtl. WAR, das wird sich in den nächsten monaten zeigen).
Aber das gesamt packet das Wow in ALLEN bereichen schlägt ist noch nicht dabei.

Wow hat mieses pvp (ich hasse es das man durch BG leechen was bekommt und noch schlechter finde ich die jämmerlichen versuche die Blizz unternimmt um das zu unterbinden). Aber es hat bei weitem besseres pve als Guild Wars oder WAR.

Wow hat weit schlechteres rp (gibts das in wow überhaupt ??) als lodro, der pve content von lodro ist gut und viel, aber dennoch weniger als in Wow, der pvp content in lodro ist quasi nicht vorhanden (bis auch das monsterplay, aber das nenne ich mal nicht pvp....) wow hat pvp (wenn auch nicht das beste).

AoC hat die beste Grafik ALLER mmo´s, tja, das wars dann aber schon, in allen anderen belangen sind alle anderen mmo´s besser.

Unterm strich ist wow zZ nirgends die spitze des Eisbergs, aber es hat definitiv die beste mischung und ist aus genau diesem grund nummer 1 und WoW ist zZ. für viele millionen spieler das beste mmo weil es die beste mischung hat, es mag bei weitem nicht für jeden die ideale wahl sein, aber für die meisten ist es so.


Edit: Das einzige spiel das wirklich mehr spieler verdient hätte ist lodro, es is nehmlich hammer geil, aber irgendwie wollen die spieler net so recht kommen.
Ich denke mal das liegt daran das viele leute die story nach der trilogy als abgeschlossen bedrachten (fals das so ist, hat wow ne bessere story).


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (17. September 2008)

Der Quote ist von Wikipedia.de

Bewertungen zu World of Warcraft

    * PC PowerPlay: 92 % (März 2005) (aufgewertet nach Patch 1.10 auf 95 %)
    * Gamestar: 90 % (Mai 2005)
    * PC Games: 94 % (Februar 2005)[23]
    * PC Action: 93 % (März 2005)
    * Computer Bild Spiele: Gut (1,78)[24]

Bewertungen zu The Burning Crusade

    * PC Games: 90 % (März 2007)[25]
    * Gamestar: 92 % (März 2007)[26]
    * ComputerBild Spiele: Gut (1,87)[27]
    * gamona: 92 % (Januar 2007)[28]

Auszeichnungen

2004

    * Gamespot: Best Game of the Year, Best PC Game of the Year, Best Massively Multiplayer Online Game, Editor's Choice Award
    * Gamespy: Best Role-Playing (RPG or MMORPG), PC RPG / MMORPG Gamers' Choice Awards, Editor's Choice Award
    * IGN: Best Persistent World Game, Editor's Choice Award
    * Filefront: Best PC RPG

2005

    * Deutscher Entwicklerpreis der Jury in der Kategorie „Bestes internationales Onlinespiel 2005“[29]
    * Apple Design Award: Best Mac OS X Entertainment Product
    * PC PowerPlay Award für Atmosphäre
    * GameStar
          o Spiel des Jahres
          o Bestes Abenteuerspiel

Alles erkauft, genau wie die Spieler... Nein mal ehrlich, WoW glänzt durch sein Gesamtkonzept, welches am wenigsten Löcher für die Allgemeinheit der Spieler hat. Das beste MMORPG ist es nicht für jedermann, aber eben für die breite Masse. Und das zählt...


----------



## Coup de grâce (17. September 2008)

Virikas schrieb:


> Allerdings ist wohl das "erfolgreichste" auch nicht sofort mit das "beste" gleichzusetzen.



Für viele Menschen ist es aber das beste, ist das so schwer zu akzeptieren? Man glaube doch bitte nicht, dass die MMO-Gemeinde ausschließlich aus Leuten besteht, die nur _ein _Game angespielt haben und deshalb nicht in der Lage sind, zu vergleichen und zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen zu gelangen.



> Ich würde es eher als ein einfach sehr gut abgerundetes und funktionierendes Spiel bezeichnen.



Das ist es ohne Frage.



> Es gewinnt keinen Preis für Originalität, Kreativität, spielerischen Tiefgang oder Story



Nein, das Rad haben sie sicherlich nicht neu erfunden. Und warum auch? MMO's funktionieren doch im Großen und Ganzen immer nach demselben Muster; es werden von Spiel zu Spiel lediglich andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt. Darüber hinaus wäre es auch dämlich, Bewährtes und Beliebtes über den Haufen zu schmeißen. Und ja, die Story von Warcraft stammt aus dem Hause Blizzard, und nicht von J.R. Tollkühn, und ist mithin eigens für ein digitales Rollenspieluniversum kreiert worden. Der Vorteil dabei ist aber, dass es eben keine eng gesetzten Grenzen gibt wie bei einem duch Dritte vorgeschriebenen Setting. Die Welt ist liebevoll gestaltet, und wer sich mit dem Comic-Stil anfreunden kann, taucht auch recht schnell in das Universum ein. Fakt ist nun mal, die Warcraft-Welt vermag den Spieler in ihren Bann zu ziehen. Ein Umstand, der nicht auf viele MMO zutrifft.

Im übigen hat WoW das Genre erst populär gemacht (man könnte es auch "massentauglich" nennen) und einen riesigen Markt erschlossen, der jetzt auch anderen zugute kommt. 



> aber es funktioniert mittlerweile einfach in den meisten Bereichen gut, solide, mehrheitlich fehlerfrei.



Und das ist die andere Seite der Medaille. 



> Irgendwie wie ein Big Mac, käumlich die beste Mahlzeit des Planeten, aber erfolgreich...



Juchu, die Fastfood-Analogie! Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Fliegen/Scheiße-Vergleich ... Und wer hat dann deiner Meinung nach das "5-Sterne-Menü" auf die MMO-Spielergemeinde losgelassen?


----------



## Killingart (17. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was heist da zu wenig zeit die programmierer hatten genug zeit fehlende sachen zu importieren!
funcom darf sich diesen schuh selbst anziehen und kein anderer....wenn ordentlich nachgearbeitet worden wäre wäre dieses spiel heute mit sicherheit nicht vor dem aus was ich persönlich sehr schade finde


----------



## Astiria (17. September 2008)

Ich will mein Geld wieder haben für die olle silber-regenbogenfarbene Scheibe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (17. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> ...



verzichte hier auf einen fullquote und sage einfach nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1a Zusammenfassung meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Keandir der Drache (17. September 2008)

also ich muss conan auch mal die stange halten also mir macht das game richtig spaß auch mit nem 80iger daher kann ich das ganze gemecker nich verstehen das es noch nich so komplex is wie wow wa kla da wow ja schon etwas länger draußen is aber ich muss sagen das ich imoment absolut kein bock auf wow habe
das einfach mal meine meinung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannes1887 (17. September 2008)

Ich bereue es zu tiefst AOC gekauft zu haben.

WoW: ein tolles Game das neue Maßstäbe gesetzt hat, aber meiner Meinung nach immer ausgelutschter


Nun spiel ich nun nur noch WAR und bin happy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (17. September 2008)

17.09.08Game-Director tritt abJulianQuelle: Pressemitteilung
Funcom lässt per Pressemitteilung verlauten, dass Craig Morrison von nun an als Producer und Game-Director von Age of Conan  fungieren wird. Morrison hatte sich zuvor für Anarchy Online  hauptverantwortlich gezeichnet. Der Grund für den Wechsel: Gaute Godager, der den Posten bisher besetzte, verlässt das Unternehmen, für das er 16 Jahre tätig war.

"Ich habe mein Bestes gegeben, um dieses fabelhafte Spiel zu machen, habe aber auch die Schlussfolgerung gezogen, dass es Elemente gibt, mit denen ich nicht zufrieden sein kann. Ich habe beschlossen, daraus die Konsequenzen zu ziehen und Funcom zu verlassen. Es ist an der Zeit, dass sich ein paar frische Kräfte um Age of Conan kümmern, und ich unterstütze die Ernennung Craig Morrisons voll und ganz."

Laut eigenen Angaben wird Godager sich nach Arbeitsmöglichkeiten außerhalb der Spielebranche umschauen.


>> Wer andere Leute so verarscht wie Funnicom, hats einfach verdient geflagshipped zu werden!


----------



## Ronma (17. September 2008)

Der Thread hier is interessant. Nich wegen der für manche üblichen AoC Diskussion vielleicht, sondern wegen der Zahlen.

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, ob ein AoC auf der Xbox 360 überhaupt noch Sinn macht. Normalerweise kannste erst an Portierungen denken, wenn die Hauptversion mal zu 100% läuft! Und dann hat Eidos da ja jetzt Ende November nen guten Multiplattform Titel parat: Tomb Raider Underworld, das so ziemlich für alle Systeme kommt.

Wenn Eidos abspringt is sowieso Ende. Von 54 auf 9,30 is schon nen krasser Abfall. Eigentlich is das bei gesundem Menschenverstand der Todesstoß für's Projekt. Jedes weitere Warten auf bessere Zeiten muss man Eidos und den AoC Fans hoch anrechnen für ihre grenzenlose Geduld.

Da gibt's ne Definition für "bestes Spiel", welche wohl grad die immer noch treuen AoC'ler auswendig können.


"Das beste Spiel ist das, welches mir am meisten Spass macht."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stjerne (17. September 2008)

Ich denke AoC hätte eine gute Chance gehabt, wenn sie nicht einen vorzeitigen Release angestrebt hätten um unbedingt vor War/Wotlk sich am Markt zu etablieren.

Jetzt kommts halt so: Warhammer zieht Leute von AoC ab, Wotlk zieht Leute ab und die Spielerbasis wird sich auf einem niedrigen Niveau stabilisieren.

Ich bin jetzt bei Warhammer glücklich, das PvE ist interessant, innovativer als WOW inzwischen und das PvP ist das beste aller MMOs (Guild Wars ist kein echtes MMO).

Deshalb kann man nur sagen Schade, AoC hätte einen besseren Entwickler/Publisher verdient gehabt.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (17. September 2008)

Also ich kann diese "ich möchte mein Geld wieder haben AoC is ja so ein Dreck" Kommentare nicht verstehen.
Klar es hat imense schwächen, aber ich für meinen Teil hatte immerhin 2 Monate Spaß an dem Game es hat mir richtig gut gefallen! Somit hat der Kauf sich doch gelohnt, immerhin zahlt man für ein Singelplayerspiel genauso viel und es hält auch net ewig.

Was jetzt darüber hinaus versprochen wurde und nicht gehlaten wird enttäuscht mich zwar auch, aber als Konsequenz zahle ich keine Abogebühren mehr.
AoC ist ein geiles motivierendes spiel gewesen! Leider nur bis lvl 30 danach war irgendwie atmosphärisch wie Contentmäßig die Luft raus. Trotzdem hab ich mich durchgebissen und bis 80 weitergemacht, hätte ja noch was kommen können... naja kam nix

Bis zum 28. läuft noch mein Abo, heute is der erste teil des PvP Updates raus. Mal testen wie das die welt von AoC noch so beeinflusst. 
Naja bin eigentlich aber schon fast sicher das ich bei WAR bleibe, auch wenn ich da schon wieder fette Abstriche machen muss. Hab mich so sehr auf den Ritter des Sonnenordens gefreut, aber nix da pustekuchen, wenigstens is Mythic so ehrlich zu sagen: Sorry wir sind net fertig geworden, wollen aber in Contentpatches nachreichen.
Mal sehn wie lang das auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## latosa (17. September 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Wer PVP/RVR will zockt WAR oder Guild Wars wer PVE will zockt LOTRO und wer das beste MMO und von allem etwas will bleibt Blizzard treu.
> 
> AOC war NUR ganz nett anzusehen, aber ein paar hoch aufgelöste Texturen täuschen zumindest die alten Hasen nicht über ein grotten Spiel hinweg.
> FunCom gehört von jedem Seriösen Spiele Magazin (online wie print) öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt, dafür das es die Kunden mit seinem Stück beta Software so dreisst belogen und ausgenommen hat, aber wo gibt es schon ein seriöses Spiele Magazin?
> ...


teilweise muß ich dir ja recht geben(hätt ich im traum nicht gedacht)aber das wow das beste ist ist ansichtssache


----------



## Jolin (17. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> Ich bereue es zu tiefst AOC gekauft zu haben.
> 
> WoW: ein tolles Game das neue Maßstäbe gesetzt hat, aber meiner Meinung nach immer ausgelutschter
> 
> ...


Bis du lvl 40 bist und dir das RvR nach dem 100. Run aus dem hals raushängt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HAHA


----------



## trolldich (17. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Bis du lvl 40 bist und dir das RvR nach dem 100. Run aus dem hals raushängt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau das ist meine angst , darum wert ich noch mit war warten


----------



## Terratec (17. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Bis du lvl 40 bist und dir das RvR nach dem 100. Run aus dem hals raushängt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie oft warst du in WoW in BGs? Wenn ich bei mir so nachdenke, ich komme sicherlich an die 500 male ran. 
In WoW waren es 3 Bgs, in WAR sind es 12 Szenarios, 8 RvR Länder, und unzählige kleinere Möglichkeiten um sich eins auf die Mütze zu geben. Zwischen den 100stem Hauptstadtraids kommen bei mir noch sicherlich 400 oder mehr kleinere Schlachten. Und da ich zeitlich nur sehr eingeschränkt spielen kann, reicht alleine dieser Stoff aus um mich gut 2 Jahre lang zu beschäftigen. AddOns lass ich mal außen vor.


----------



## Nosfertu (18. September 2008)

AoC wird wohl den Weg von Archlord nehmen, also Grundspiel kostenlos mit Item-Shop. Das Vertrauen der Spieler und Investoren iost dahin. Warhammer online wird trotz einiger Bugs und chaotischen ANfangszeiten gut von der Community angenommen, nicht zuletzt wegen der Warhammer-Lizenz. Am 13.11. erscheint das neue WoW-Addon, was sicher auch noch einige Spieler wieder zurück nach Azeroth locken wird. HDRO ist nach etwas lauem Start zu einem richtig ausgereiften MMO geworden, das eine sehr stabile und treue Fangemeinde hat. Wer wollte jetzt noch 15 Euro monatlich ausgeben für ein Spiel, das nach wie vor an allen Ecken und Enden unfertig wirkt ? Allen Leuten dnen es weiterhin Spaß macht sie es gegönnt, aber ich werde mich bestimmt nicht wieder in Conans Reich verirren, dazu war es mir zu teuer und ich hab mich von FunCom verarscht gefühlt.....schon allein die Stalinsche zensur in den Foren apricht für sich


----------



## EliteOrk (18. September 2008)

Ja so ist es heutzutage mit den Games..
Fast jedes ambitionierte Projekt, auf das die Spieler warten, enttäuscht am Ende.
Grund dafür sind der hohe Druck von oben auf die Programmierer, da sich diese von solchen Spielen nen Goldesel wie wow erhoffen und nicht aus ihren Fehlern schlau werden...
Überraschenderweise überraschen (lol) dann solche Titel wie Mass Effect, von denen die meisten bis zum release nix gehört haben, umso mehr :>


----------



## Immondys (18. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Bis du lvl 40 bist und dir das RvR nach dem 100. Run aus dem hals raushängt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer noch besser als die 50. Instanz zum 30. mal und das immer nervendere Rufgefarme in WoW oder die immer neuen Verprechungen bei Age of Conan.
Funcom - The Master of Desaster


----------



## Klos1 (18. September 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> In der Tat eine Tatsache dass es am schlimmsten meist die trifft die doch eher wenig an der Misäre schuld sind.
> 
> Wobei a propos "Schuld"....
> Irgendwie müssen wir Gamer uns da auch mal selbst an der Nase fassen.
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## TrueMorgor (18. September 2008)

Das "beste" Spiel ist immer das, was euch am "besten" gefällt.

Das "erfolgreichste" Spiel... kann man auf mehrere Arten messen:
Kommerziell: WoW
Geloadet und gespielt: irgend so ein free mmo aus japan, weit über 10 mio accounts, grad den namen vergessen
am längsten im Rennen: DAoC? EverQuest? KotoR?
etc.

selbst Spiele-Magazine Bewertungen bringen da nichts... denn:

1) da ist zu nem Teil immer die subjektivität der Tester drin, (ja diese bemühen sich trotzdem meist objektiv zu sein)
2) werden da auch sachen reingerechnet, wie etwa Hardware Leistung etc. die unter anderem nichts direkt mit dem Erfolg oder meiner subjektiven Spielewahrnehmung zu tun hat

ich persönlich habe den Eindruck: Age of Conan kam aus dem nichts, kaum bekannt auch schon released, kannte kaum jemanden der Conan mehr kannte als aus dem Film heraus, oder der auf dieses Spiel gewartet hätte... und denke es verschwindet bald wieder aus der Öffentlichkeit (was nicht heißt das es schlecht ist oder komplett stirbt, aber wird halt auf Stufe Guild Wars/DAoC zurückgehen, ich wünsch ihm das beste)

BTW: Wo ist hier ein Forum für MMOs?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sind wir nicht bei Buffed-Forum? Buffed = Portal für Online-Spiele?^^


----------



## Anthrazides (18. September 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> ... aber wo gibt es schon ein seriöses Spiele Magazin?


Hier: http://www.geemag.de/

Einfach mal erfrischend anders und keine von Anzeigen gesponsorte Mainstream-Reviewkacke.


----------



## Anthrazides (18. September 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Ein Age of Conan Review (ungeschöhnt)!




Ah wie geil: "spätestens seit WoW dürfte auch den letzten Entwicklern der MMO Branche bekannt sein, dass man nicht unbedingt halten muss, was man den ganzen Kindern vom Bahnhof Vélizy versprochen hat, denen Blizzard vor einigen Jahren das digitale Heroin in die Venen jagte..."

Solche Sätze versüssen einem den müden Büromorgen...


----------



## nrg (18. September 2008)

Zu aller erst, jeder soll spielen was ihm Spaß macht sollte dann aber auch akzeptieren wenn anderen das Spiel nicht gefällt.

Was mir immer mehr zu denken gibt ist die Tatsache das solche Meldungen wie die über Craig Morrisons Weggang früher nur in einer Spielezeitschrift aufgetaucht wäre, aber heute steht sowas im Wirtschaftsteil einer Zeitung. Funcom hat viel verbockt mit AoC, es wurde einfach zu viele Fehler gemacht, durch wessen Schuld sei mal dahingestellt. Man hätte aus der Conan Lizenz sehr viel machen können, leider hat man sie verblasen mit dem Schrott den man auf den Markt geworfen hat.

Jetzt gibt es eigentlich nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.)
Funcom wird liquidiert und die Lizenzen gehen zurück an den Rechteinhaber.

2.) 
Funcom wird aufgekauft und existiert weiter, ob jetzt als eigenständiges Studio oder als Abteilung bei einem größeren Studio sei mal dahingestellt. Der Käufer nimmt die Lizenz von Conan, das vorhandene Softwarepaket und die Entwickler und steckt sie in einen Raum und sagt ihr habt x Monate Zeit um dem Ding die Flausen auszutreiben. Zum gesetzten Termin wird "Ancient War of Conan" (fiktiver Titel) released das alles enthält was man für AoC versprochen hat.


----------



## Ohties (18. September 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Ein Age of Conan Review (ungeschöhnt)!


ich wär vor lachen beinahe in den kaffee gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn teils auch derb überzogen aber so wirklich unrecht hat er ja nicht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. September 2008)

Ohties schrieb:


> ich wär vor lachen beinahe in den kaffee gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu köstlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (18. September 2008)

Nosfertu schrieb:


> AoC wird wohl den Weg von Archlord nehmen, also Grundspiel kostenlos mit Item-Shop. Das Vertrauen der Spieler und Investoren iost dahin. Warhammer online wird trotz einiger Bugs und chaotischen ANfangszeiten gut von der Community angenommen, nicht zuletzt wegen der Warhammer-Lizenz. Am 13.11. erscheint das neue WoW-Addon, was sicher auch noch einige Spieler wieder zurück nach Azeroth locken wird. HDRO ist nach etwas lauem Start zu einem richtig ausgereiften MMO geworden, das eine sehr stabile und treue Fangemeinde hat. Wer wollte jetzt noch 15 Euro monatlich ausgeben für ein Spiel, das nach wie vor an allen Ecken und Enden unfertig wirkt ? Allen Leuten dnen es weiterhin Spaß macht sie es gegönnt, aber ich werde mich bestimmt nicht wieder in Conans Reich verirren, dazu war es mir zu teuer und ich hab mich von FunCom verarscht gefühlt.....schon allein die Stalinsche zensur in den Foren apricht für sich




so sehe ich es auch. etwas falsches gesagt/geschrieben und schwupp gebannnt. :-( 

nach 2 monaten hatte ich den kaffee auf.


----------



## Protek (18. September 2008)

AoC geht auch so unter, die AKTIE ist nicht mal entscheidend, wird ihren Teil aber auch dazu beitragen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn AoC eine Bank wäre, dann hätte man ne Erklärung für die Subprime Krise an der Börse.


LoL,RoFl und Omg fallen mir nur zu dem PvP system ein, Ideenlos, Konzeptlos, Fantasielos, ein Klon von früheren WoW Tagen, ein Hoch auf die Ganker und Friedhofkiller, würd mich nicht wundern wenn Funcom Mitarbeiter nicht auch ganken, anstatt dem Spiel Inhalte zu verschaffen.
Sogar Gaute wurde gefeuert, anders kann man es nicht ausdrücken, die reden das natürlich schön, aber die Ratten verlassen das Schiff immer vor dem sinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn AOC ein Patient wäre, dann wäre der bereits klinisch tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das PvP System und der andere Crap sind noch die letzten Zuckungen.

Tja, welcome to Hellgate London 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Flagship lässt grüssen^^

ich geb dem Spiel höchstens noch das Standard Jahr, bis sie die Server schliessen müssen... Definitiv.


----------



## Tumasz (18. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> wenn die aktie bei 10 cent steht kauf ich paar als klopapier




!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (21. September 2008)

Mayven schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur die Werbetrommel sondern viel mehr die Community die um das SPiel herum gebaut wird.
> Und auch die möglichkeiten die man z.B. in der Account verwaltung hat sind einfach nur klasse.



Bei der Age of Conan Kontoverwaltung hat mir der Kündigen Button am besten gefallen ^^  ein Leben ohne Failcom und unendliche Bug Kette ^^


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Mist, ich hab mein komplettes Vermögen verspekuliert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (21. September 2008)

ich glaub die "topmanager" von fc haben einfach das geld eingesteckt und sitzen nun auf den bahamas oder so und geniesen ihre ruhe ... ^^


----------



## Zachrid (21. September 2008)

Die Aktie ist momentan auf 8 Kronen und ein paar Zerquetschte, einen Hauch mehr als ein Euro. Wenn es weiter der Tendenz nach geht kann man da bald einen Zehner auf den Tisch legen, und der freundliche Angestellte fragt, ob man auch eine Schubkarre für die ganzen Aktien haben will....

Es gab, übrigens einen kleinen Nachtrag zu der Sache mit 'Gaute Godager'. 
Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke mich selbst: Link.


----------



## Jiraslan (21. September 2008)

Juskwe schrieb:


> N'kollege arbeitet bei Eidos (publisher wie ihr wisst, und was der erzählt ist übel, wenn der Vermarktungschef Funcom um informationen bittet (eignetlich sollten Publisher ja automatisch auf dem laufenden gehalten werden), dann bekommt der einfach keine Antwort.
> 
> ...
> Glaub Eidos hat AoC schon längst abgeschrieben, die haben ihren Gewinn gemacht, allein durch die hohen Verkaufszahlen und durch die bis jetzt aus den montl. Gebühren resultierenden einnahmen (provision),
> sicher hätten sie gerne noch mehr verdient, längere Abos und evtll ein Addon, aber ich schätze nicht dass die noch weiter in Funcom investieren, der zug ist abgefahren.



1. Dein Kollege arbeitet bei Eidos? Wage ich zu bezweifeln ...
2. EIDOS mein Liebster hat AOC zu dem gemacht was es ist - nämlich Schrott!



> Was passiert eigentlich dann mit den Spielen? Ab auf den Müll? Oder private Server aufmachen?



Gänzlich kostenlos wirds wohl niemals werden, auch nicht das Basis-Game. Ich schätze aber das Abo wird massiv runtergehen - die Frage ist nur wann!?



> Wäre ich FunCom, hätte ich mit AoC bis 2009 gewartet, bis die Leute schonwieder langsam von WAR und WotLK satt werden und bis dahin fleissig weiter entwickelt. So bis März / April 2009. Dann hätten sie wohl einen besseren Start haben können.



1. Hätte die Community - Funcom zerlegt ...
2. Hätte der Publisher - Funcom zerlegt ...


----------



## Yaglan (21. September 2008)

Was ich da immer für ein Blödsinn höre. AoC wird nicht unter gehen nur weil einige mit den Spiel nicht zufrieden waren heisst es noch lange nicht das es dann Sterben wird. Seit den Patch sind sogar einige zurück gekommen aber ist ja egal.


----------



## MoneyGhost (21. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Was ich da immer für ein Blödsinn höre. AoC wird nicht unter gehen nur weil einige mit den Spiel nicht zufrieden waren heisst es noch lange nicht das es dann Sterben wird. Seit den Patch sind sogar einige zurück gekommen aber ist ja egal.




Trotzdem wäre es nur gerecht! Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann ich mich das letzte Mal über ein Spiel so geärgert habe. Und zu allem Übel kommt noch hinzu, dass man es nicht einfach so wieder verkaufen kann. Die 50€ hätte ich lieber verbrannt, dann wäre es zumindest kurzzeitig schön warm gewesen. Wäre immer noch sinnvoller gewesen, als die Moppen in dieses Spielegrab zu werfen!


----------



## Nostradama (21. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Das der MMOG Entwickler Funcom mit Age of Conan weit ab vom erhofften großen Erfolg liegt, dürfte mittlerweilen allen bekannt sein. Zuviele Bugs im Spiel, zu große Contentlöcher und ein fehlendes PvP System treiben die Spieler aus dem Spiel.
> 
> Den Investoren dürfte das langsam auch aufgefallen sein. Heute erreichte die Aktie ein Rekordtief auf dem schlappen Wert von 9,30. Kurz vor Release stand die Aktie noch bei 54. Das Dark Age of Conan hat begonnen.
> 
> ...



das is totaler Quatsch Funcom hat noch genug Abonenten für das Spiel und das reicht bei weitem aus um von erflg und guter wirtschaft zu sprechen


----------



## Yaglan (21. September 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre es nur gerecht! Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann ich mich das letzte Mal über ein Spiel so geärgert habe. Und zu allem Übel kommt noch hinzu, dass man es nicht einfach so wieder verkaufen kann. Die 50€ hätte ich lieber verbrannt, dann wäre es zumindest kurzzeitig schön warm gewesen. Wäre immer noch sinnvoller gewesen, als die Moppen in dieses Spielegrab zu werfen!




Ich frage mich immer wieso man sich wegen 50 Euro so aufregt? Ihr habt ja sonst nie Fehleinkäufe gemacht nur nicht. Oder sonst Geld für irgendein misst ausgegeben.

Also hört endlich mal euch deshalb aufzublasen. Und ich garentiere euch das andere war viel schlimmer. Und AoC kann man sagen wird besser. Wie der letzte Patch es zeigte.


----------



## MoneyGhost (21. September 2008)

Nostradama schrieb:


> das is totaler Quatsch Funcom hat noch genug Abonenten für das Spiel und das reicht bei weitem aus um von erflg und guter wirtschaft zu sprechen




Also wenn die Aktie innerhalb so kurzer Zeit von 54 auf 9 fällt und es kein Anzeichen einer Erholung gibt, behaupte ich, dass da wirtschaftlich irgendwas ganz und gar nicht richtig läuft.


----------



## OldboyX (21. September 2008)

Die Aktie liegt unter dem "face value" von 2006 - gut ist das auf keinen Fall, auch wenn die Firma jetzt deshalb nicht pleite ist. Fraglich bleibt nach wie vor, ob nach dem Rauswurf des Chefs bald auch der letzte von denen begreift, dass das business hart ist und man seine Kundschaft nicht unbegrenzt verarschen kann. Es muss eine gscheide Informationspolitik her und ordentliche Prioritäten bei der "Rettung" des Spiels. Sätze wie "wir arbeiten fleißig an der X-Box Version" sind sehr undiplomatisch...

Die Bugs müssen raus und die versprochenen Inhalte müssen her und die Probleme mit den Lagspitzen müssen unbedingt verschwinden (bisher immer noch da und ich weigere mich so zu spielen) und dabei ist es hinfällig rumzudiskutieren bei welchen Providern das auftritt und bei welchen nicht. Es gibt sehr viele Leute, welche alle anderen MMOs problemfrei spielen können, nicht aber AoC. Da muss Funcom nach dem Rechten sehen und sich drum kümmern, wenn sie diese Kunden behalten wollen.


----------



## Das E. (21. September 2008)

Was müsste man denn zur Zeit für eine Mehrheit bei Funcom auf den Tisch legen? Wollte schon immer mal Visitenkarten mit "CEO" oder "Creative Director" haben...^^


----------



## Imseos (21. September 2008)

jop darauf freu ich mich auch schon und wenn ich dann mit einmal Zivi Rente den Laden gekauft habe müssen mich Waldgeist Erlinge und der Rest des Vereins solange huckepack tragen bis sie fähige Programmierer finden


----------



## Kithaitaa (21. September 2008)

Wayne? Nach dem AoCDesaster ist es doch nur recht, wenn die k.O. gehen, damit die weiteren "Ergüsse" die Sie in Planung haben nicht
auch noch auf die Spieler losgelassen werden. Danke Funcom, da ist die Tür ... Follow FlagShip please!


----------



## Graugon (21. September 2008)

Ich habe ja schon auf Januar 2009 getippt, dann sollte Funcom endgültig geflagshipped werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass wäre doch das beste Zeichen für alle unfähigen, geldgeilen und die Community verarschenden Entwickler und vor allem Publisher in diesem Geschäft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lux88 (21. September 2008)

AoC ist der Beweis, dass nicht mehr Programmierer sondern Publisher entscheiden, wie spiele ankommen:
-vor dem release ordentlich gehypet, alle fahren ordentlich drauf ab
-danach macht sich die fehlende programmierzeit bemerkbar und die community fackelt das spiel ab!

Ich würd auch gar nicht behaupten, dass Eidos so geldgeil ist, sondern viel mehr, dass da nur Kaufleute sitzen, die von computerspielen und ihrer herstellung überhaupt keine ahnung haben... da zählt dann keine leidenschaft oder herzblut mehr sondern finanzen und deadlines.


----------



## Dradka (21. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieso man sich wegen 50 Euro so aufregt? Ihr habt ja sonst nie Fehleinkäufe gemacht nur nicht. Oder sonst Geld für irgendein misst ausgegeben.
> 
> Also hört endlich mal euch deshalb aufzublasen. Und ich garentiere euch das andere war viel schlimmer. Und AoC kann man sagen wird besser. Wie der letzte Patch es zeigte.



Der mehr Buugs rein brachte als bisher Sterne entdeckt wurden...


----------



## Keandir der Drache (21. September 2008)

jetz mal ehrlich. Mir hängt es zum Hals raus das alle das Game so runtermachen wenn es euch nich gefällt zockt es einbfach nich und geht den Spielern die es spielen wollen nich auf den Sack ok und mal ehrlich ich finde AoC richtig gut.Wenn euch das Game nich passt spielt doch einfach was anderes und wen jucken die aktien


----------



## Dradka (21. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> jetz mal ehrlich. Mir hängt es zum Hals raus das alle das Game so runtermachen wenn es euch nich gefällt zockt es einbfach nich und geht den Spielern die es spielen wollen nich auf den Sack ok und mal ehrlich ich finde AoC richtig gut.Wenn euch das Game nich passt spielt doch einfach was anderes und wen jucken die aktien



Tja wir können uns im offiziellen Forum nicht beschwern da wir entweder gebannt sind weil wir geschrieben haben ich finde funcom... oder weil der acc bereits abgelaufen ist und wir deswegen nicht mehr schreiben dürfen insofern darfst du erwarten das alle 800000 Spieler die bisher abgesprungen sind sich woanders beschweren


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Ich finde es eher erschreckend wie sehr man Menschen wünscht das sie auf der Straße landen...
Ihr seid ja SOOOO viel besser als die Publisher... ihr seid ja soooviel besser als diejenigen die es zu früh released haben...

Ehrlich, die meisten hier kotzen mich wirklich an! Schön, das Spiel war für euch eben Scheiße aber deswegen wünsch ich doch nicht wasweißichwievielen Menschen das sie den Job verlieren und auf der Straße landen!
Aber ihr seid ja eh alles nur kleine Schüler die sich um sowas wie Arbeit nicht sorgen müssen, kriegt ja eh alles von Mama und Papa in den Arsch geschoben... 

Wartet mal ab bis ihr Arbeiten müsst und dann irgendwelche kleinen Mistigen Pubertierenden Blagen eurer Firma den Tod wünschen und ihr wieder auf der Straße hockt... gut das kann euch hier nicht passieren, kriegt ja trotzdem was von Vater Staat in den Arsch geblasen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keandir der Drache (21. September 2008)

Aber man kann doch wohl von normal denkenden Menschen erwarten das sie auch mal wissen wann gut is und so oft wie ich gelesen "oohhh AoC is scheiß" usw glaube ich das diese leute entweder starke langeweile haben und nichts besseres zutun haben oda sie sich einfach an irgendetwas auskotzen müssen was ihnen grad nich passt weil ihnen es zuhause verboten is den Mund aufzumachen. und wenn ihr es doch nich mögt dan spielt was anderes WoW WAR GW oda weiß der henker


----------



## Keandir der Drache (21. September 2008)

Ich finde es eher erschreckend wie sehr man Menschen wünscht das sie auf der Straße landen...
Ihr seid ja SOOOO viel besser als die Publisher... ihr seid ja soooviel besser als diejenigen die es zu früh released haben...

Ehrlich, die meisten hier kotzen mich wirklich an! Schön, das Spiel war für euch eben Scheiße aber deswegen wünsch ich doch nicht wasweißichwievielen Menschen das sie den Job verlieren und auf der Straße landen!
Aber ihr seid ja eh alles nur kleine Schüler die sich um sowas wie Arbeit nicht sorgen müssen, kriegt ja eh alles von Mama und Papa in den Arsch geschoben...

Wartet mal ab bis ihr Arbeiten müsst und dann irgendwelche kleinen Mistigen Pubertierenden Blagen eurer Firma den Tod wünschen und ihr wieder auf der Straße hockt... gut das kann euch hier nicht passieren, kriegt ja trotzdem was von Vater Staat in den Arsch geblasen... rolleyes.gif


danke besser kann mans nich sagen


----------



## Das E. (21. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher erschreckend wie sehr man Menschen wünscht das sie auf der Straße landen...



Genau, wir wünschen allen Funcom Mitarbeitern die Arbeitslosigkeit, Aids, den Tod und danach unendliche Höllenquallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lass mich raten: Du schimpfst auch immer über die Bahn, die Telekom, die deutsche Post, unsere Großbanken, die Autohersteller und am allermeisten über die unfähigen Politiker?

Deine pseudomoralische Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich an...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Les dir mal durch wieviele es sich wünschen das die Firma endlich pleite geht, da "sie es ja verdient haben"
Dann reden wir nochmal


----------



## Keandir der Drache (21. September 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Genau, wir wünschen allen Funcom Mitarbeitern die Arbeitslosigkeit, Aids, den Tod und danach unendliche Höllenquallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was mich ankotzt ist das es viele nich begreifen das es nach einmal beschwerer vieleicht mal reicht und sie dann einfach auf ein anderes game umsteigen anstatt immer in ein forum von einem game das sie eh nich mögen zu posten wie scheiße sie es finden


----------



## Sebnuclear (21. September 2008)

Völlig verdient, wenn man ein unfertiges Game rausbringt. Vom Prinzip her ist das game ja richtig cool ... auch mal ein game für härtere "Burschen" zu entwickeln, dann sollten sie es aber natürlich auch "fertig" rausbringen.


----------



## Pirillo (21. September 2008)

"Wir habens euch ja gesagt." hör ich die WoWler schon sagen...ja! Und wir hatten sogar recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von Anfang an. 

Buddelt Funcom zu...die haben doch vor kurzem wieder Versprechungen gemacht die sie nicht halten werden.

*geht wieder WoW spielen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoenix Craven (22. September 2008)

Ich habe WoW und AoC gespielt.
Beide Games haben jeweils etwas, das sie interessant muss, aber vermochte mich AoC nicht einmal halb so lange fesseln wie WoW (das es mich gerade wieder auf ein neues in seinen bann geschlagen hat). Ich glaube so wird es vielen gegangen sein, weswegen die evtl zu hohen Erwartungen von FunCom auch zu erklären sind.
Als Spieler wünsche ich einfach denen die weiter AoC spielen möchten, das sie die Gelegenheit dazu haben sollen.
Alle anderen Komentare, die ich hier von wegen rauswurf, dicht machen etc. gelesen habe finde ich sehr provokant.
Die verantwortlichen werden sicherlich einiges herzblut ins Spiel investiert haben (egal ob es die Macher von WoW oder AoC sind) und das sollte man honorieren!


----------



## Parelias (22. September 2008)

Ich spiele nach wie vor AoC und genieße meine Zeit in dieser mit Abstand am liebevollsten designten Welt, die mir je in einem On-wie Offline Spiel dargeboten wurde. 

Die Leute, die diesen Designern, Grafikern und Programmierern das wirtschaftliche Aus wünschen und damit nebenbei mir und anderen AoC-Spielern einen bald versiegenden Nachschub an Spiel-Inhalten und -Verbesserungen, kann ich wirklich nur verabscheuen. 

Ich entlade meinen Ärger/Frust/Hohn ja auch nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit über andere Spiele, die mich vielleicht mal enttäuscht haben oder sonstwie nicht gefallen. Irgendwann reichts auch mal.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. September 2008)

Parelias schrieb:


> Ich spiele nach wie vor AoC und genieße meine Zeit in dieser mit Abstand am liebevollsten designten Welt, die mir je in einem On-wie Offline Spiel dargeboten wurde.


Tjo, wie meinte meine Mutter immer schon: "Aus 'nem schön Topp kannste nüscht essen, wenn nüscht drin is!"

Oder anders: "Liebevoll designte Landschaften" hab ich auch, wenn ich ausm Fenster gucke. Da brauch ich keine 15,- &#8364; jeden Monat extra zahlen, um das in nem verbuggten Plagiat mir anzuschauen. Das is bei mir in der Miete inklusive!


----------



## Parelias (22. September 2008)

Also für mich ist im Topf noch genug drin und es schmeckt auch, kann natürlich verstehen dass manche schneller essen als andere (was ja höchst ungesund ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und Hyborien hab ich bei mir eigentlich nicht direkt vor dem Fenster - wo wohnst Du denn, da sollte ich vielleicht hinziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurriburri (22. September 2008)

Parelias schrieb:


> Ich entlade meinen Ärger/Frust/Hohn ja auch nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit über andere Spiele, die mich vielleicht mal enttäuscht haben oder sonstwie nicht gefallen. Irgendwann reichts auch mal.



Es gibt viele Leute, die ihr Leben im Dauerfrust verbringen wollen und dies regelmässig der ganzen Welt mitteilen müssen. Die absolute Hassfigur für diese Menschen ist der lachende Buddha, denn Glück ist eine Frage der Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Hasgli (22. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wäre ich FunCom, hätte ich mit AoC bis 2009 gewartet, bis die Leute schonwieder langsam von WAR und WotLK satt werden und bis dahin fleissig weiter entwickelt. So bis März / April 2009. Dann hätten sie wohl einen besseren Start haben können.



Nur die Frage wieviel Kapital dafür vorhanden war/ist. Ich meine ein Jahr Weiterentwicklung ohne Einnahme, das muss ein Unternehmen erstmal wegstecken können...die hatten sichs auch bestimmt anderst vorgestellt....könnte mir auch vorstellen das ein Großaktionär druck gemacht hatte...alles Möglich


----------



## soefsn (22. September 2008)

Hasgli schrieb:


> Nur die Frage wieviel Kapital dafür vorhanden war/ist. Ich meine ein Jahr Weiterentwicklung ohne Einnahme, das muss ein Unternehmen erstmal wegstecken können...die hatten sichs auch bestimmt anderst vorgestellt....könnte mir auch vorstellen das ein Großaktionär druck gemacht hatte...alles Möglich



Was Funcom da gemacht hat ist einfach nur Dumm und Primitv gewesen. Der Schaden den Funcom durch Age of Conan bekommen hat ist so enorm das sie sich fast nicht mehr erholen können. Keiner hat ein Bugfreies Spiel erwartet zum Release. Aber zumindest die versprochenen Inhalte hätten fertig und im Spiel sein müssen. Funcom wusste schon warum Sie die Spieler Anfangs nur in Tortage halten wollten! Denn das einzigste was in AOC wirklich fertig gewesen ist war eben halt Tortage.

Alle Spiele die Funcom demnächst rausbringt werden sich nur schwer Verkaufen lassen. Denn die spieler werden jetzt fünf mal hinschauen und nicht wieder in das Melkmesser von Funcom laufen!!!!


----------



## Fraxxx (22. September 2008)

uiuiui, großer thread, große namen.

AOC... ausprobiert, startgebiet toll gefunden, danach erstes lvl loch und mit 80 tot. der weg dhin hat spaß gemacht, dooferweise ists kein offline titel, sondern ein mmOrpg, das die leute länger fesseln sollte. dazu kommt dann diese gefährliche mischung aus falschen versprechungen und (man muss es leider so sagen) lügen. wir patchen hier, wir arbeiten da, wir kriegen die probleme in den griff....bullshit. da läuft nix so wie es soll. zum glück sieht die community nichtmehr länger darüber hinweg und quittiert den dienst. morgen, morgen, nur nicht heute, sagen alle faulen leute. so, oder so ähnlich gehen die jungs und mädels von funcom ihr spiel an. da kann man bei directx 10 anfangen und beim nicht vorhandenen pvp aufhören. von nicht implementiertem high lvl content mal abgesehen.

und genau das macht wow besser. klar werden einige wieder unken: ich hab alles gesehen und blizzard hat am anfang auch fehler gemacht. stimmt, man hat aber aus den fehlern gelernt. klar ist selbst das addon mittlerweile ausgelutscht. jeder hat illidan mal vor die batterie gehauen und danach sunwell gecleart. aber ich sehe licht am horizont. wotlk ist terminiert und man kann die zeit bis dahin zum twinken nutzen oder einfach mal was anderes machen. dieses licht sehe ich bei aoc aber nicht. das es immer spieler geben wird, die schneller sind, als entwickeler content nachlegen können ist ganz normal. wenn das anders wäre, würde auch die qualität des abgelieferten produkts leiden. es sollte nur nicht so sein, daß so ziemlich jeder schneller ist als die entwickler. dann haben wir nämlich die jetzige aoc situation (wenn es in 6 monaten überhaupt noch soetwas wie eine aoc situation gibt :-))

also tut mir doch den gefallen, aoc nicht mit wow zu vergleichen, da wow einfach das um längen bessere spiel ist.


----------



## Maridan (22. September 2008)

Ich lehne mich wohl jetz sehr weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage das es wirklich nur 1 gutese mmorpg gibt, nämlich WoW is einfach so.
Nicht das die anderen nicht sehenswert wären aber bei Blizzards hat mans halt raus wie man eine gute Story mit nem Spiel in verbindung bringt und das ist es was an diesem Spiel so reizvoll ist.
Und ich glaube AoC und WAR und wie se alle heißen sind nur mode erscheinungen weil manchen wow zum hals raushängt und man hofft dadurch etwas abwechslung zu bekommen.
Jedenfalls denke ich das manche früher oder später zu WoW zurück kommen werden jedenfalls für das 2 addon danach denke ich wird WoW langsam aber sicher aussterben denn ich für meinen Teil habe dann soweit alles gesehn was ich sehn wollte und ich glaube einige andere auche.


----------



## mattenowie (22. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> und was mich ankotzt ist das es viele nich begreifen das es nach einmal beschwerer vieleicht mal reicht und sie dann einfach auf ein anderes game umsteigen anstatt immer in ein forum von einem game das sie eh nich mögen zu posten wie scheiße sie es finden



huch, war da schon wieder der böse satzzeichen kobold und hat mal wieder alle satzzeichen mitgenommen.

so ein böser kobold.


----------



## Protek (22. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Was ich da immer für ein Blödsinn höre. AoC wird nicht unter gehen nur weil einige mit den Spiel nicht zufrieden waren heisst es noch lange nicht das es dann Sterben wird. Seit den Patch sind sogar einige zurück gekommen aber ist ja egal.



Nein ich denke nicht das allzu viele zurück gekommen sind, das sind wohl eher die FrozenAccounts die 3/6 Monat Abo gelöst haben und nochmal reinschauen wollten, das kann natürlich durchaus bei nem ziemlich entleerten Server dazu führen, das man den Eindruck gewinnt, das wieder sehr viele angefangen haben zu spielen. Doch für wie lange? PvP Patch ist nicht das wahre, keine Innovationen oder Motivation, immer noch die gleichen Gebiete und kein wirkliches 80er PvP Gebiet usw usw usw. 

Tatsache ist das Funcom es sich nicht leisten kann, so wie es aussieht haben sie mit 500k Accounts gerechnet, damit sich das ganze für sie lohnt, natürlich kann man sich fragen wie die auf so unrealistische Zahlen gekommen sind, aber das ist mittlerweile ja egal sie sind schon einiges darunter.

Mir stellt sich jetzt einfach die Frage, wieviele spielen noch AoC ? 250? 200 oder darunter? Weil wenn ich mir das so ansehe müssen sie bald wieder Forenmods usw entlassen um nicht übelst im Minus zu landen, da sind für die Spieleranzahl einfach zu viele Leute an Bord, der Aufschrei nach zuwenigen Gms ist wahrscheinlich deshalb verhallt, weil es nicht mehr soviele Spieler gibt, die "ein sinnfreies Petitionssystem nutzen" und damit die Resourcen seitens Funcom auslasten.

Die einzigen Punkte wieso Spieler noch in AoC ausharren sind wie folgt.
1. Grafik (ich kann mich noch gut an die rofl Sprüche erinnern "Die Grafik fühlt sich irgendwie echter an..." ja echt Hellgate London Style.
2. Gildenstädte/Battlekeep, die Leute wollen ihre Geisterstädte ungern aufgeben, kann ich verstehen, obwohl wir mit unserer kleinen Gilde auch ne Geisterstadt komplett hingestellt haben ^^ aber das hält einem nicht in einem Game
3. Bezug zum Charakter (der dümpelt ja eh nur in den mickrigen Instanzen rum)
4. Mitspieler/Gilde die auch noch aktiv sind, wahrscheinlich am twinken oder Bug Content playen ^^

PvP ist ideenlos, Raidinstanzen sind verbugt oder nicht wirklich das was sie sollten, anstatt die dummen 40er Instanzen zu überarbeiten, hätte Funcom lieber am Endcontent geschraubt.

Ich würde glaub auch noch Age of Conan spielen, hätte ich mit lvl80 Content, Stadtbelagerungen durch Npc oder viele solche Dinge die hätten drin sein müssen, gleich was, die Grafik wär halt schon gut gewesen aber das nützt den wenigstens was.


----------



## bullybaer (22. September 2008)

Habe meinen Account gerade eben auch gekündigt. Der neue PvP Patch macht das Spielen für Gildenlose auf nem PvP Server zu einer Qual. Auf einen reinen PvE Server hab ich auch keine Lust und der neue PvP Patch bringt nur folgendes:

Die Leute werden animiert zum Ganken bzw. Friedhofcampen, ganz abgesehen davon, dass jetzt viele für PvP XP ihre Twinks sinnlos umholzen lassen oder die Twinks von Gildenmember umkloppen.

Viel Spass noch allen Verbliebenen in Age of Ganker.


----------



## Pacster (22. September 2008)

Parelias schrieb:


> Ich spiele nach wie vor AoC und genieße meine Zeit in dieser mit Abstand am liebevollsten designten Welt, die mir je in einem On-wie Offline Spiel dargeboten wurde.




Dann haste aber lange keine offline RPGs mehr gespielt, oder? Gothic 3 ist Schrott...aber trotzdem ist was die Welt angeht die Anzahl der Bugs das einzige wo AoC da mithalten kann. Gothic 1&2 sind zwar grafisch schlechter aber ansonsten schlagen sie AoC ebenfalls um Längen.


----------



## Pacster (22. September 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Habe meinen Account gerade eben auch gekündigt. Der neue PvP Patch macht das Spielen für Gildenlose auf nem PvP Server zu einer Qual. Auf einen reinen PvE Server hab ich auch keine Lust und der neue PvP Patch bringt nur folgendes:
> 
> Die Leute werden animiert zum Ganken bzw. Friedhofcampen, ganz abgesehen davon, dass jetzt viele für PvP XP ihre Twinks sinnlos umholzen lassen oder die Twinks von Gildenmember umkloppen.
> 
> Viel Spass noch allen Verbliebenen in Age of Ganker.




Das erschreckende daran ist das man genau das aus den patchnotes schon rauslesen konnte. Ich dachte allerdings die wären nicht vollständig und Funcom hätte da noch das eine oder andere eingeführt was das verhindern würde weils ja so offensichtlich ist das sowas passieren würde(zumal mans ja auch schon aus anderen Spielen kennt. Siehe arena-ranking bei WoW in der 1. und 2. season). Entweder die sind da echt hohl oder zwischenzeitlich total kopflos weil ihnen das Wasser schon bis zum Hals steht....


----------



## Martok (22. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Entweder die sind da echt hohl oder zwischenzeitlich total kopflos weil ihnen das Wasser schon bis zum Hals steht....



ich tippe auf das zweite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cressari (22. September 2008)

Maridan schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich wohl jetz sehr weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage das es wirklich nur 1 gutese mmorpg gibt, nämlich WoW is einfach so.



Du bist mit Deiner eindimensionalen Fan-Brillen-Sichtweise bereits vornübergekippt und aus dem Fenster gefallen, hart aufgeschlagen und wirst gerade von den Sanitätern der Restintelligenz zusammengeflickt!


----------



## -Kaleb- (22. September 2008)

Spielt WAR, RVR rockt!
und WAR läuft einwandfrei im Gegensatz zu buggy, Age of cocksuck
AOC war seit Spielstart MÜLL! 
MIEßE Spiele müssen bestraft werden, und zwar mit ignoranz!

oder spielt ab 13.11. wieder WOW :-)


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Spielt WAR, RVR rockt!
> und WAR läuft einwandfrei im Gegensatz zu buggy, Age of cocksuck
> AOC war seit Spielstart MÜLL!


Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre.



Cressari schrieb:


> Du bist mit Deiner eindimensionalen Fan-Brillen-Sichtweise bereits vornübergekippt und aus dem Fenster gefallen, hart aufgeschlagen und wirst gerade von den Sanitätern der Restintelligenz zusammengeflickt!


Willst du meine Dieter Nuhr Karten haben?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre.



merkst du eigentlich noch was? hoffe du kassierst demnächst einen bann. ist ja nichtmehr zu ertragen mit dir.

kritik ist ja schön und gut, aber du treibst es ziemlich weit.


----------



## Mordrach (22. September 2008)

Funcom ist sicher nicht vor dem Aus, nichteinmal annähernd, das sollte jeder Wissen, der Norwegen kennt und weiss wie prestigeträchtig das Projekt AoC für die Region war und ist.
AoC bietet auf dem MMO Markt die wohl derzeit fortgeschrittenste Technik was Grafik, Animation und Sound angeht und wird auch deshalb noch lange interessant für MMO Interessierte bleiben. Wer eine solche Engine entwickelt, dem ist auch blind zuzutrauen, dass er in der Lage ist in den kommenden Jahren für interessanten Content zu sorgen.
Der Server auf dem ich spiele wirkt auch alles andere als leer.
Das Spiel läuft mittlerweile scheinbar auf den meisten Systemen absolut stabil, zumindest ist am Sonntag bei den Raids unserer Raidgruppe zwischen 14 Uhr und 22 Uhr absolut niemand mehr aus dem Spiel geflogen, auch die Kandidaten nicht, die vorher schonmal zwei- bis dreimal einen Crash oder ähnliches hatten.


----------



## etmundi (22. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Funcom ist sicher nicht vor dem Aus, nichteinmal annähernd, das sollte jeder Wissen, der Norwegen kennt und weiss wie prestigeträchtig das Projekt AoC für die Region war und ist.




Mitlerweile ist es den Norwegern aber nur noch peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (22. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Mitlerweile ist es den Norwegern aber nur noch peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist auch nur noch peinlich und trotzdem lässt man Dich leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## etmundi (22. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Du bist auch nur noch peinlich und trotzdem lässt man Dich leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jedenfalls werde ich länger leben als Funnycom oder Ace of Farmcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keandir der Drache (22. September 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> merkst du eigentlich noch was? hoffe du kassierst demnächst einen bann. ist ja nichtmehr zu ertragen mit dir.
> 
> kritik ist ja schön und gut, aber du treibst es ziemlich weit.



und ich hoffe das so einige die immer nur denn gleichen scheiß über AoC einen Bann bekommen


----------



## Keandir der Drache (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre.
> 
> und meiner meinung hast du damit total recht


----------



## etmundi (22. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre.
> 
> und meiner meinung hast du damit total recht




Nur ohne eine Begründung hat da Ganze Null Aussagekraft.


----------



## Keandir der Drache (22. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Nur ohne eine Begründung hat da Ganze Null Aussagekraft.



ok einfache begründung ich habe WAR getestet und es gefiel mir absolut nich weder das RvsR noch die umgebung oda die charaktere
das is meine begründng


----------



## Ilunadin (22. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> ok einfache begründung ich habe WAR getestet und es gefiel mir absolut nich weder das RvsR noch die umgebung oda die charaktere
> das is meine begründng



Das ist allerdings eher eigene Meinung statt Begründung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(und eigene Meinugn lässt sich ja nicht verallgemeinern)


Und so nebenbei ,klar AoC hat viele enttäuscht aber gut was solls...gibt ja noch andere Dinge auf dieser Welt


----------



## lux88 (22. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> ok einfache begründung ich habe WAR getestet und es gefiel mir absolut nich weder das RvsR noch die umgebung oda die charaktere
> das is meine begründng



ich habe wow eine woche gespielt und kann von mir behaupten wow vollständig auf herz und nieren getestet zu haben. ich habe es durch intensivste betrachtung als mangelhaft bewertet, allgemein ist wow voll der schmarrn und jeder der das spielt ist doof

nebenbei find ichs ganz toll das deine meinung die referenz ist, nach der sich bitteschön auch jeder zu halten hat.


----------



## Keandir der Drache (22. September 2008)

lux88 schrieb:


> ich habe wow eine woche gespielt und kann von mir behaupten wow vollständig auf herz und nieren getestet zu haben. ich habe es durch intensivste betrachtung als mangelhaft bewertet, allgemein ist wow voll der schmarrn und jeder der das spielt ist doof
> 
> nebenbei find ichs ganz toll das deine meinung die referenz ist, nach der sich bitteschön auch jeder zu halten hat.


ich habe nich gesagt das jeder meiner meinung sein soll aber wenn ihr alle WAR doch so toll findet dann schreibt doch eure sachen auch bitte in dieses forum und müllt nich das AoC forum zu ich geh ja auch nich ins WAR forum und schreib die ganze zeit "öhh voll der scheiß dies is scheiße das is scheiße jenes is scheiße" oda und meine fresse wenn euch doch AoC nich gefällt dann frag ich mich warum euch es interessiert wie es bei funcom aussieht. WOW habe ich auch lange gespielt bzw spiele es imemr noch zwischendurch also nich das jemand denkt ich würde nur AoC kennen


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

Ich hab bi slvl 50 gezokkt, als ich dann keine qs mehr hatte hab ich aufgehört ich denke funcom wird das auch nicht emrh zum guten wenden können.


----------



## Keandir der Drache (22. September 2008)

wie gesagt jedem das deine nur es reicht doch wohl wenn man sich einmal beschwert und gut is dann zockt man was anderes oda etwa nich soviel iq sollte jeder mensch haben ausser wie gesagt sie dürfen zuhause ihr maul nich aufmachen und müssen dann hier ihren frust ablassen ehrlich diese leute tun mir einfach nur leid


----------



## etmundi (22. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> ich habe nich gesagt das jeder meiner meinung sein soll aber wenn ihr alle WAR doch so toll findet dann schreibt doch eure sachen auch bitte in dieses forum und müllt nich das AoC forum zu




Du hast angefangen.

"Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre."
Dem hast du zugestimmt. Nun sagst du, daß es dir nicht gefallen hat. Was denn nun?


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre.
> 
> 
> Willst du meine Dieter Nuhr Karten haben?


War ist das peinlichste Realse der letzten 5 Jahre ??? Das glaub ich eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (22. September 2008)

spiele derzeit WAR, weil es Spaß macht, aber ist irgendwie kein richtiges mmorpg, neben questen und pvp ist nix, crafting ist nicht vorhanden, dieses pseudocrafting kann man nicht zählen.
es fehlt abwechslung, denke mal in spätestens 2 monaten ist bei mir die luft raus, dann werd ich aoc weiter spielen, bis dahin gibt es sicher neuen content und weniger bugs.
AoC ist für mich immer noch das derzeit beste mmo.


----------



## Keandir der Drache (22. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Du hast angefangen.
> 
> "Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre."
> Dem hast du zugestimmt. Nun sagst du, daß es dir nicht gefallen hat. Was denn nun?


ich sage das ich WAr persöhnlich nich gut fand WOW find ich gut AoC find ich gut WAR is "FÜR MICH" müll


----------



## Moonstrider (22. September 2008)

gehts her um WAR oder Funcom?
Ist ja peinlich wie sich manche hier aufführen.

"WAR ist das peinlichste...." ---> hat hier nix verloren, dafür gibts genug Threads wo du deine Meinung kundtun kannst. 
Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal ......


Funcom wird gehörig nachbessern müssen um die Kunden zu behalten bzw. neue dazuzugewinnen. Wer weis ob ein Update nicht viele gewünschte Contents bringt und buffed in einem Nachtest (ich rede von der Printausgabe) dann Aufwertungspunkte verteilt?
Auch wenn es nicht so ist wie sich es viele wünschen so kann es doch immer noch besser werden.


----------



## Satus (22. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> spiele derzeit WAR, weil es Spaß macht, aber ist irgendwie kein richtiges mmorpg, neben questen und pvp ist nix, crafting ist nicht vorhanden, dieses pseudocrafting kann man nicht zählen.
> es fehlt abwechslung, denke mal in spätestens 2 monaten ist bei mir die luft raus, dann werd ich aoc weiter spielen, bis dahin gibt es sicher neuen content und weniger bugs.
> AoC ist für mich immer noch das derzeit beste mmo.



Naja, das crafting in AoC ist auch nicht der Hit. Von der Instanzierung dort ganz zu schweigen. PvP? Im Moment, wie der Rest alles noch halbfertig. Minigames gegrinde. Fehlender Highlevel Content. Es braucht leider mehr als nur ein paar Monate um dies alles ingame zu haben. Ich rechne in frühstens einem Jahr mit einer halbwegs fertifen Version. Schau Dir mal an wie lange FC für den PvP Patch Teil 1 gebraucht hat. Die haben sich nach Release erst um PvP Gedanken gemacht. 

Nee, da finde ich WAR schon viel besser. Für Zwischendurch mag AoC mal ganz nett sein, ich werde ab und zu sicher auch mal wieder rein schauen. WoW ist und bleibt für mich keine Alternative, im PvP ist es schon seit Jahren nur zweitklassig. Der PvE Content mit seiner Item / Raidspirale gefällt mir nicht. Da bleibe ich lieber bei Lotro 

FC und AoC werden nicht untergehen. Vanguard und Tabula Rasa werden auch noch gespielt - alo ihr kleinen Hobby Nostradamuse, kauft Euch mal ne neue Glaskugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (22. September 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> merkst du eigentlich noch was? hoffe du kassierst demnächst einen bann. ist ja nichtmehr zu ertragen mit dir.
> 
> kritik ist ja schön und gut, aber du treibst es ziemlich weit.


Dacht ich mir letztens auch schon..
@Thema
Bestimmt ist die Funcom Aktie runtergegangen aber ein Teil davon kommt bestimmt auch daher weil die Börse momentan allgemein ziemlich im Arsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venkman (22. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Sorry für OT
> 
> Aber gibt es was neues in Sachen AoC für die Xbox?
> 
> Müßte doch auch irgendwann kommen.



Sorry, aber das muss ich mal loswerden.

@Entmündigt: Hast du den Thread gelesen und auch nur ansatzweise verstanden? 
Wie kannst Du dann nur mit dieser sau dämlichen Frage um die Ecke kommen?
Du bist Deutschland ... Unfassbar!


----------



## OldboyX (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre.




Dieser Satz ist inhaltlich nicht korrekt, außerdem ist er auch grammatikalisch nicht korrekt.
Einer dieser drei Punkte sollte zutreffen:
-reine Provokation
-Realitätsverlust
-eigentlich sollte es "Ich finde WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre" heißen, aber dem Poster mangelt es an Sprachkompetenz und es würde doch wieder Punkt zwei zutreffen.

In jedem Fall schenke ich dir mein Mitleid (und so manch anderer denkender Mensch hier im Forum wohl genauso).


----------



## etmundi (23. September 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das muss ich mal loswerden.
> 
> @Entmündigt: Hast du den Thread gelesen und auch nur ansatzweise verstanden?
> Wie kannst Du dann nur mit dieser sau dämlichen Frage um die Ecke kommen?
> Du bist Deutschland ... Unfassbar!




Kann dir nicht ganz folgen. Was ist an meiner Frage nach der Xboxversion   unfassbar?

Funnycom vor dem Aus-keine Xboxversion.


----------



## xBloodyMary (23. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ist inhaltlich nicht korrekt, außerdem ist er auch grammatikalisch nicht korrekt.
> Einer dieser drei Punkte sollte zutreffen:
> -reine Provokation
> -Realitätsverlust
> ...



Was möchtest Du eigentlich mit deinem Post sagen ??? Du korrigierst einen anderen "Poster" wegen seiner sprachlichen Kompetenz, wo es eigentlich fast nichts zu kritisieren gibt. Den Satz kann man schon so bauen, wie er gebaut wurde und schau Dir mal manch anderen Post hier an. Also komplett lachhaft Dein Beitrag. Wenn es dich ärgert, das jemand WAR nicht mag kann ich das durchaus verstehen, aber sag es dann doch einfach so. Und was meinst du mit Realitätsverlust ? Der Verfasser mag WAR nicht - ist das verboten ? Gibt es nur eine Realität - nämlich Deine ? Der Überflüssigste Beitrag von allen hier ist auf jeden Fall Deiner, weil er nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und zudem nichts aussagt.
Zum eigentlich Thema hier - meiner Ansicht nach sagen Aktienkurse (vor allem im Moment) gar nichts aus, außer das jemand, der viele Aktien von Funcom hat, eben einen Verlust machen würde, wenn er sie wieder verkauft. 
Der SERVER Asgard (zu anderen kann ich nichts sagen) ist zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit nicht schlecht besucht. Etwas weniger als am Anfang - aber das find ich persönlich nicht weiter schlimm. Solange dies so ist, sehe ich überhaupt keinen Anlaß zur Sorge.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> Naja, das crafting in AoC ist auch nicht der Hit. Von der Instanzierung dort ganz zu schweigen. PvP? Im Moment, wie der Rest alles noch halbfertig. Minigames gegrinde. Fehlender Highlevel Content. Es braucht leider mehr als nur ein paar Monate um dies alles ingame zu haben. Ich rechne in frühstens einem Jahr mit einer halbwegs fertifen Version. Schau Dir mal an wie lange FC für den PvP Patch Teil 1 gebraucht hat. Die haben sich nach Release erst um PvP Gedanken gemacht.
> 
> Nee, da finde ich WAR schon viel besser. Für Zwischendurch mag AoC mal ganz nett sein, ich werde ab und zu sicher auch mal wieder rein schauen. WoW ist und bleibt für mich keine Alternative, im PvP ist es schon seit Jahren nur zweitklassig. Der PvE Content mit seiner Item / Raidspirale gefällt mir nicht. Da bleibe ich lieber bei Lotro
> 
> ...



mich hat AoC enttäuscht. und zwar so sehr, dass der Acc nicht wiederbelebt wird. vielleicht lernt funcom und auch andere firmen draus, dass man spiele eben nicht auf den markt bringen sollten, wenn sie zur hälfte fertig sind. ich versteh nicht wieso sich spieler so verarschen lassen. 

sicherlich hatte WoW am anfang auch probleme. aber da gab es kaum ernstzunehmende konkurrenz. jedes spiel das jetzt erscheint muss sich eben an WoW messen lassen.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:
			
		

> Was möchtest Du eigentlich mit deinem Post sagen ??? Du korrigierst einen anderen "Poster" wegen seiner sprachlichen Kompetenz, wo es eigentlich fast nichts zu kritisieren gibt. Den Satz kann man schon so bauen, wie er gebaut wurde und schau Dir mal manch anderen Post hier an. Also komplett lachhaft Dein Beitrag. Wenn es dich ärgert, das jemand WAR nicht mag kann ich das durchaus verstehen, aber sag es dann doch einfach so. Und was meinst du mit Realitätsverlust ? Der Verfasser mag WAR nicht - ist das verboten ? Gibt es nur eine Realität - nämlich Deine ? Der Überflüssigste Beitrag von allen hier ist auf jeden Fall Deiner, weil er nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und zudem nichts aussagt.
> Zum eigentlich Thema hier - meiner Ansicht nach sagen Aktienkurse (vor allem im Moment) gar nichts aus, außer das jemand, der viele Aktien von Funcom hat, eben einen Verlust machen würde, wenn er sie wieder verkauft.
> Der SERVER Asgard (zu anderen kann ich nichts sagen) ist zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit nicht schlecht besucht. Etwas weniger als am Anfang - aber das find ich persönlich nicht weiter schlimm. Solange dies so ist, sehe ich überhaupt keinen Anlaß zur Sorge.



Offensichtlich hast du den Satz welchen ich zitiert habe nicht gelesen. Hier nochmal für dich:
"Tut mir leid dich deinen Illusionen zu berauben, aber WAR ist das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre."

Der Satz ist einfach falsch und man könnte genausogut behaupten, dass das Wasser trocken ist, die Sonne kalt, WoW die wenigsten Spieler aller MMOs hat etc. Mir ist es vollständig egal ob jemand WAR mag oder nicht, aber Relativismus hin oder her, es gibt trotz allem  noch eine Realität, die existiert unabhängig von deiner, meiner oder Davids Meinung. Dort kann man zum Beispiel ablesen (vernünftige Urteilskraft vorausgesetzt), dass WAR einen sehr erfolgreichen Start hingelegt hat und nie und nimmer "das wohl peinlichste Release der letzten 5 Jahre war". 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich unbeliebt zu machen halte ich daran fest, dass die 3 genannten Punkte weiterhin zutreffen, sollte nun das Lieblingsargument des radikalen Konstruktivismus kommen "aber für mich ist es so" dann kann ich nur wiederholt darauf verweisen, dass man nicht erwarten kann für voll genommen zu werden wenn man auf einer öffentlichen Plattform 'Meinungen' als Fakten verbreiten will, welche den Wahrheitsgehalt von "für mich gibt es keine Gravitation" haben. Der Gravitation ist es nämlich egal, man fällt trotzdem hin, ob man es  nun glaubt oder nicht.

PS: Es müsste "dich deine*r *Illusionen zu berauben" heißen. Außerdem reicht es doch, wenn du deinen eigenen Beitrag zum Thema (2. Teil des Textes) mit dem von David vergleichst und du solltest sofort merken, wieso dein Beitrag deutlich deine Meinung zum Thema darlegt (ob man sie nun teilt oder nicht) während Davids Post unbegründeter und unwahrer Stumpfsinn ist.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2008)

Ich pfeife ein Liedchen "Der Thread ist gleich zu....." *pfeif* 
Die Frage nach dem Warum, sollte sich nach den letzten Beiträgen erübrigen und ich erklärs auch nicht, die Angriffe untereinander könnt Ihr selbst nachlesen. :-)


----------



## Theroas (23. September 2008)

In diesem Thread: die _*buffed-Meinungsspam-allstars.*_

Ich danke für 20 Minuten seichte Unterhaltung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS: "vor dem Aus", "ins Bodenlose".. wie dramatisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizor (23. September 2008)

Ist doch egal wenn FC vor dem aus steht... sie hatten ihre chance und die 50€ die ich fürs game ausgegeben habe, sehe ich auch nie wieder.


----------



## rosabuffed (24. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich pfeife ein Liedchen "Der Thread ist gleich zu....." *pfeif*
> Die Frage nach dem Warum, sollte sich nach den letzten Beiträgen erübrigen und ich erklärs auch nicht, die Angriffe untereinander könnt Ihr selbst nachlesen. :-)



Warum soll bei AOC anders sein als bei WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DrunkenChip (24. September 2008)

Nur mal so für euch. 

WoW ist nicht das erfolgreichste MMO. Jedenfalls nicht weltweit. Es wird zwar überall vertrieben und Blizzard erweitert auch immer wieder mal die Regionen. Aber es gibt gerade im asiatischen Raum MMOs die bei weitem erfolgreicher sind.

Wo WoW 10 Millionen Spieler weltweit hat. Haben einige asiatische MMOs diese Zahlen allein in einem Land.

Die Frage ist wie definiert man erfolgreich?

- Erfolgreich, weil man sein ausgegebenes Geld wieder rein hat?
- Erfolgreich, weil man weltweit aktiv ist?
- Erfolgreich, weil man weltweit aktiv ist und in jeder Region schwarze Zahlen schreibt?
- Erfolgreich, weil man die meisten Spieler hat?
- Erfolgreich, weil man das meiste Geld verdient?
- usw.

WoW ist in den westlichen Industrieländern das erfolgreichste MMO, sowohl bei der Spielerzahl als auch beim Generieren von Umsatz und Gewinn.


----------



## Moonstrider (24. September 2008)

Gibt es denn noch begeistert aktive AoC-Spieler? Dürft euch gern melden, würde mich interessieren was euch daran fesselt.


----------



## Mordrach (24. September 2008)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch begeistert aktive AoC-Spieler? Dürft euch gern melden, würde mich interessieren was euch daran fesselt.



- Story, Setting, Atmosphäre
- Grafik, Animationen, Sound
- Kampfsystem "fühlt" sich für mich gut an und Kämpfe sehen einfach gut aus, macht mir daher riesen Spaß
- tja ansonsten twinke ich gerne, mag es die verschiedenen Skillungen und Spielweise verschiedener Klassen kennenzulernen
- die Raids machen spaß
- das PvP macht spaß (Burgenbelagerungen, PvP mini Games oder auch open PvP in Kheshatta)
- Asgard ist ein klasse Server mit einer sehr netten Community und wenn man Lust hat, dann findet man dort auch sehr viele RP begeisterte Spieler
- ab- und zu Ressourcen sammeln und etwas craften oder für eine Gildenstadt sammeln
- Verschiedene T0 Rüstungssets farmen gehen

Vor allem die ersten drei Punkte heben AoC von anderen MMOs deutlich ab, das meiste was in den anderen Punkten aufgezählt wurde kann man auch woanders haben. AoC ist die virtuelle Spielwelt, die mir zur Zeit am besten gefällt, da erscheint in naher Zukunft wohl auch nichts, was mich sonst interessieren könnte.
Meine nächste Hoffnung wäre das StarWars MMO von Bioware, nur wird man da vor 2011 wohl eher nicht so viel von hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## -Kaleb- (24. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich pfeife ein Liedchen "Der Thread ist gleich zu....." *pfeif*
> Die Frage nach dem Warum, sollte sich nach den letzten Beiträgen erübrigen und ich erklärs auch nicht, die Angriffe untereinander könnt Ihr selbst nachlesen. :-)



wieso macht ihr den AOC Bereich nicht ganz dicht auf Buffed, und lasst dem ganzen Thema soviel Raum wie EQ2,Vanguard und Hellgate London ist doch eh alles verlogen was sich rund um das Spiel dreht


----------



## Venecor (24. September 2008)

Erst mal danke für die gute Unterhaltung hier im Thread, komme aus dem schmunzeln gar nicht mehr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das geflamme ehemaliger AoC Spieler gegen FC hat sich doch langsam etwas abgenutzt, besonders wenn Leute gar nicht mehr Aktiv AoC spielen würde ich mich doch etwas mehr zurück halten. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ihr nicht Recht habt mit dem was ihr teilweise schreibt, zum Thema fehlende Inhalte und Bugs... ABER wer seit dem PvP Patch Teil 1 noch nicht gezogt hat, sollte nichts darüber sagen wie AoC jetzt läuft. AoC läuft in den Chats auf Platz 3. (buffed.de) und das nicht ohne Grund. 

An die Flammer da draußen, ihr schreibt Euch die Finger wund gegen eine breite Front von entzückten und leidenschaftlichen AoC Spielern, die jede Nettigkeit und Geflamme schon gelesen haben und trotzdem dabei bleiben um das nächste PvP LvLn zu erreichen, in dem sie im Open PvP, Minigames und Keepschlachten sich gegenseitig die Kopfe abschlagen. Es ist wie bei jedem MMO entweder man mag es oder man hasst es, wie es die Flammer finden dürfte ja klar sein aber es gibt eben auch noch die sunny side of Life. In EQ2 haben wir immer gesagt it´s not a bug its a sony und haben gute Miene zum bösen Spiel gemacht wenn nach 4 Jahren Laufzeit mal wieder ein neuer gepatchter Bug sein Unwesen trieb.... 

Deshalb meine Statement an FC: Thx das ihr so mit der Community zusammen arbeitet und aus Fehlern gelernt habt. Noch nicht alles ist rund aber ihr hab ja genug Leute die Euch in allen möglichen Foren daran erinnern. PvP Teil 1 ist für mich ein großer Wurf gewesen, keep going and kick ass! Die meisten Flammer sind jetzt ja zum Glück bei WAR und flammen darum, da können wir ja jetzt endlich mal in Ruhe zocken cu in Hyboria


----------



## Amorelian (24. September 2008)

Venecor schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb meine Statement an FC: Thx das ihr so mit der Community zusammen arbeitet und aus Fehlern gelernt habt. Noch nicht alles ist rund aber ihr hab ja genug Leute die Euch in allen möglichen Foren daran erinnern. PvP Teil 1 ist für mich ein großer Wurf gewesen, keep going and kick ass! Die meisten Flammer sind jetzt ja zum Glück bei WAR und flammen darum, da können wir ja jetzt endlich mal in Ruhe zocken cu in Hyboria



Kann man nur bestätigen, die Atmosphäre in Hyboria selbst ist nun wieder richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Danke WAR, danke Wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LoserOwner (24. September 2008)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch begeistert aktive AoC-Spieler? Dürft euch gern melden, würde mich interessieren was euch daran fesselt.



Was begeistert Dich denn z. B. an WAR, was GuildWars oder DAoC z. B. nicht schon viel besser machen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Mich würde z. B. das fehlende offizielle Forum und der fehlende Support allein schon abschrecken.


----------



## Hideyasu (24. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Was begeistert Dich denn z. B. an WAR, was GuildWars oder DAoC z. B. nicht schon viel besser machen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mit fehlenden Support würde ich mich in nen AOC Forum nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und offzielles Forum ist bei Funcom auch tollen wenn alle Kritiken einfach rausgestrichen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für welches man sie begeistert ist letzten Endes eh Geschmackssache (oder wie lange man Leid aushält).


----------



## LoserOwner (24. September 2008)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Mit fehlenden Support würde ich mich in nen AOC Forum nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und offzielles Forum ist bei Funcom auch tollen wenn alle Kritiken einfach rausgestrichen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach mittlerweile liegen die Antwortszeiten der GMs bei unter fünf Minuten, das ist schon klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mag sein, dass sie nach Release überfordert waren.

Dass auch Kritik in ihren Foren gedulded wird, kann man wohl in keinem anderen Forum deutlicher nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dass sie nicht jede Anfeindung in ihren Foren dulden ist ganz natürlich, das macht niemand. Wenigstens gibt es eine Anlaufstelle für Spieler in Form eines Forums, allerdings sollte Funcom besser nur noch die aktiven Spieler dort zulassen, so wie es WoW auch macht, das ist sinnvoller.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Ach mittlerweile liegen die Antwortszeiten der GMs bei unter fünf Minuten, das ist schon klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja kein Wunder. Ist ja auch nix mehr los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (24. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja kein Wunder. Ist ja auch nix mehr los.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn ich Abends einloge, dann ist immer richtig Leben auf dem Server, kann nicht klagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pacster (24. September 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Kann man nur bestätigen, die Atmosphäre in Hyboria selbst ist nun wieder richtig gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwie triffst du damit voll mein Komikzentrum. Was ist der sicherste Beweis dafür das ein Spiel Schrott ist? Wenn die Community feiert das Spieler zu anderen Spielen abwandern weil das offenbar der einzige Lichtblick im Spiel ist. ;-)


----------



## Mordrach (24. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Irgendwie triffst du damit voll mein Komikzentrum. Was ist der sicherste Beweis dafür das ein Spiel Schrott ist? Wenn die Community feiert das Spieler zu anderen Spielen abwandern weil das offenbar der einzige Lichtblick im Spiel ist. ;-)



Anti-AoC Flamer wie Du hätten sicherlich gerne, dass das der einzige Lichtblick sei.

Er hat schon vollkommen Recht, der allgemeine Chat ist bedeutend angenehmer geworden, mittlerweile lese ich ihn sogar wieder.

Dadurch dass eine große Anzahl einer bestimmten Spielersorte, die scheinbar grundsätzlich zuviel Zeit und Langeweile hat, mittlerweile verschwunden ist, verbessert sich die Gesamtatmosphäre im Spiel doch erheblich, da kann man sich nur freuen, wenn solche Personen sich einem anderen Spiel zuwenden und dort den Spielspaß von anderen trüben. Hauptsache weit weg vom eigenen Lieblingsspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Er hat schon vollkommen Recht, der allgemeine Chat ist bedeutend angenehmer geworden, mittlerweile lese ich ihn sogar wieder.
> 
> Dadurch dass eine große Anzahl einer bestimmten Spielersorte, die scheinbar grundsätzlich zuviel Zeit und Langeweile hat, mittlerweile verschwunden ist, verbessert sich die Gesamtatmosphäre im Spiel doch erheblich, da kann man sich nur freuen, wenn solche Personen sich einem anderen Spiel zuwenden und dort den Spielspaß von anderen trüben. Hauptsache weit weg vom eigenen Lieblingsspiel
> 
> ...



Verzeihung das ich mich hier mal als Wow'ler mit reinmische aber

ich lese gern über andere Spiele! Man darf nicht vergessen warum man spielt! Ich spiele Wow weil ich es als netten Zeitvertreib sehe! Und beobachte natürlich auch alles andere was auf den Markt kommt!

Ich weiß noch wie in Wow ständig und überall übelst rumgespammt wurde und ständig jemand irgendwo gezogen wurde! Im Buffed-Forum laß man ständig: "Wenn AoC kommt geht Wow eh unter!!"

Und was ist jetzt? Es wird immer gemütlicher in unserem Forum weil die "Herde der Heuschrecken", darunter fallen die ImbaRoxxorGanker, viele Goldseller und gelangweilte 12 Jährige die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen als zu spielen, einfach weitergezogen sind!

Erst zu AoC und jetzt wahrscheinlich zu War! Wenn AoC noch über ein Jahr lebt, werd ich es wohl auch antesten! (Bis ich Wow mal gespielt habe wurde es 2007!^^). 

Euch, denen das Spiel gefällt, drück ich die Daumen das es bestehen bleibt! Und dann seid froh das die Masse weitergezogen ist und nur noch da ist, wer einfach gerne spielt! 

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal in Wow, AoC, War oder dem nächsten MMORPG das es Wert ist, monatliche Gebühren zu bezahlen! 

Gruß Scratch


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2008)

Thread geschlossen. Grund: Einfach den Thread mal durchschauen, ich habe dazu bereits etwas geschrieben. Neue Threads bzgl. "Warum wurde das geschlossen" werden kommentarlos gelöscht. 

Ich lass mich ungern ignorieren, wenn ich um beruhigung der Gemüter bei der Kommunikation UNTEREINANDER bitte.  :-)


----------

